#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-02-28
<seidos> Yasumoto_: "I have a friend // called Omniscient Joe. // Sometimes I ask  him what he's thinking // and he says, wouldn't you like to  know?"
<seidos> there is no media whatsoever of SCALE 9x on youtube :|
<seidos> ah, i'll check their site
<seidos> should i bother?
<seidos> i was wondering why the local news wasn't there or something :|
<akk> I think it'll be a while before they have videos up (they need to do something with slides).
<seidos> i wonder if i should visit the LA times, and ask them why they don't find SCaLE interesting enough
<seidos> or do they put something in the paper?
<seidos> i'll ask my friend
<seidos> cheese isn't working :(
<rww> Cheese works on my mom's 10-year old computer with a PlayStation 2 EyeCam. I think it's awesome :)
<rww> (which, incidentally, is plug-in-and-works. Unlike on Windows and OS X)
<akk> seidos: I didn't see anything in the Times, but I didn't read very carefully Sat/Sun.
<akk> Not sure where it would be (Calendar under Events? I didn't look there)
<seidos> what's going on, rww?
<seidos> great xkcd comic
<seidos> sad T_T
<rww> not much. running stats on my IRC logs, because I am a huge nerd.
<rww> you?
<seidos> i think that's cool, nerd
<seidos> i just got off the phone with a friend
<seidos> she reads the time
<seidos> she is a fem friend
<seidos> *times
<seidos> *scoff*, i wish she read "the time"
<seidos> i wish lots of things, like an 8 year old kid who is trying to make life beautiful
<rww> Does the USA have a number you can call where an automated voice tells you the current time? Because I thought you meant that for a minute :<
<seidos> annnnd scene
<seidos> she said she didn't see anythong wrt (with respect to?  kernel mailing list?) SCaLE
<seidos> efficient use of time
<seidos> challenge?
<rww> aww, there used to be one and they phased it out :(
<seidos> "general telephone time is, 3:30, and 20 seconds"
<seidos> i used to call it frequently as a star child moon beam septic tank
<seidos> i bought an RMS book today and i lost it :(
<seidos> today=yesterday
<seidos> whooooaaaa
<seidos> we just went back in time \o/
<seidos> pleia2: thanks again for the chips.  i was going to give them to my new friend david, but i ended up giving him $6 so he could have a meal tonight.
<pleia2> home, tired :)
<seidos> paris hilton's college is some dude i don't know
<seidos> pleia2: glad you made it home safe
<r4y> Hello
<seidos> Hello
<r4y> hello
<seidos> hello
<r4y> hello fellow
<seidos> hello r4y
<r4y> hello, thank you for helping me
<r4y> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download.html
<seidos> dharmawheel
<r4y> Playonlinux now has more items under plugins
<seidos> fix my dharmawheel
<r4y> My brother thought of the o so great idea of extreme down hill skipping
<r4y> LOL
<r4y> dharmawheel?
<r4y> I thought I was puzzling.
<seidos> fix
<r4y> Maybe I am though
<seidos> if !work fix()
<seidos> if !work: fix()
<r4y> dh arm a wheel?, d harm a wheel?, what is the meaning?
<seidos> look it up
<seidos> or fix my dharmawheel
<r4y> How do I take out the splinter in your eye when I need to remove the giant rafter from my own eye?
<seidos> ninja turtles
<r4y> I will look into it some
<r4y> Cowwa bunga dude.
<seidos> shaka
<r4y> I didn't know what the hang loose sign was called
<r4y> I am compiling wine right now
<seidos> which turtle are you?
<seidos> too late i fail
<seidos> what should my punishment be?
<seidos> i am fixing the favicon dharma wheel
<r4y> It says:"Do 'make depend && make' to compile Wine."
<r4y> I guess then sudo checkinstall
<r4y> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaka_sign
<seidos> never used checkinstall
<seidos> won't click
<seidos> taking me forever to fix this favicon
<seidos> gimp
<seidos> dharmawheel.png > 16x16 > favicon.png
<r4y> gimps great, I found KolourPaint was a great replacement for MS Paint. I like it for messing with smaller pixels, because in Gimp the pixel size for pen is too big for my liking. There must be a way to save Gimp how I would like it set I guess, but I haven't messed with that idea
<r4y> man getting an icon the size I want proved to be untrue
<r4y> I tried and tried and it wasn't what I thought it was suppose to be
<seidos> man = dude
<r4y> Can a woman be a dude?
<r4y> I would think only if she says it's OK
<r4y> Some women like to be tomboys
<seidos> acting
<seidos> yes
<r4y> Life can be tough
<seidos> can be?
<r4y> Well, it is to most.
<seidos> all living beings on this planet die
<r4y> Even the people who have it easy can be looked down on and that makes it hard for them as well
<seidos> even the people who have it easier can be looked down on...
<seidos> easy=easier
<r4y> Ya, death is crazy
<r4y> Slowly getting old
<r4y> Well, I guess I add to much
<r4y> can is a prefered word
<r4y> Have favorite bands?
<seidos> first band that comes to mind right now?
<r4y> Rush
<r4y> Exit Stage Left
<r4y> the album
<r4y> I think it's their best
<seidos> i entered stage left
<r4y> tap boom, tap boom, tap, taptap boom
<seidos> boom on the floor
<seidos> tap when you lose
<r4y> tap
 * seidos picks up the boom and hands it to you
 * seidos puts hands up
<seidos> please don't shoot!
<r4y> Wow, wines still compiling
 * seidos runs while you are distracted
<r4y> The act of framing a picture
<r4y> Or so I they would say I said
<seidos> 0
<r4y> I am sorry what bands?
<r4y> Should I list more bands so you know some of my likes
<seidos> what are you curious about?
<r4y> Kent
<seidos> superman t-shirt
<seidos> becareful
<r4y> Do you play an instrument?
<seidos> i don't have time :(
<seidos> hell week might help
<r4y> hell week sounds like hell
<seidos> probably why i'm on my knees
<r4y> I think I figured out Playonlinux, but the one in Ubuntu Software Center for Ubuntu 10.04 wasn't working right, but before I make a claim like this I should install playonlinux on one of my other hard drives first and see then I will know
<r4y> plus I need to test out what I git going
<r4y> Wine didn't compile because of some error, so I ditched the idea
<r4y> I meant some errors
<r4y> I am configuring Playonlinux I believe for an application and it has asked how much memory does my graphics board have? 32, 64, 128 and so on
<r4y> It's a GeFRRCE 7100GS 256MB/DDR2
<r4y> My cpu is AMD64 single core
<r4y> OK, so 256
<r4y> that was easy I guess
<seidos> are you using ubuntu?
<seidos> can just get wine from repositories
<seidos> compiling takes time, don't do it unless necessary
<seidos> are you a bot r4y ?
<seidos> me too
<r4y> bottle is my real name
<r4y> 10110100101101001011010010110100
<r4y> Neat, this looks like the wheel on a ship:
<r4y> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dharmacakra
<seidos> don't drink booze
<r4y> I read that cayenne pepper can stop a heart attack in less then 30 seconds. It thins blood and makes blood clots form where that should, and helps with pain
<r4y> And much much more
<r4y> I imagine that all pepper except black pepper works like that
<r4y> My mom read that black pepper looks like shards of glass under a microscope
<r4y> She has leaky gut syndrome
<r4y> Or so she says
<r4y> Also pepper for prostate cancer
<r4y> not black pepper though
<r4y> I can't get playonlinux to work
<seidos> serrano chilis
<r4y> I give
<seidos> i can't figure out why firefox isn't working
<r4y> O
<seidos> i need to rest
<r4y> I can help
<seidos> i can help
<r4y> Right click the top panel
<r4y> add to panel
<r4y> system monitor
<seidos> gotta' remember to go outside tomorrow
<r4y> he he he, ya, me to
<r4y> click on that
<r4y> under proccesses firefox will be there
<seidos> you mean pkill firefox?
<r4y> click on it and end proccess
<r4y> has
<seidos> cache
<r4y> then open firefox
<r4y> there should be more then one for firefox I think though
<r4y> Sorry if that doesn't work
<seidos> ah, then journey, waves of knowledge
<seidos> for those who seek it
<seidos> whisper to those who do not
<seidos> have
<r4y> So it worked?
<seidos> no
<r4y> Sorry dude.
<seidos> !fixed
<Eureka> It's fixed!
<r4y> Hello
<seidos> ha
<seidos> not fixed
<seidos> =!fixed
<r4y> Hello Eureka
<seidos> Hello
<r4y> That's you then
<seidos> soul shard
<r4y> War of Warcraft
<r4y> Maybe you are a bot
<r4y> ha ha, well, I should try something else I guess
<r4y> serrano chilis are great with Mexican food when slowly boiled for a long time.
<seidos> i heard a kid say "i'm a robot, i'm a robot"
<r4y> biomechanical robots
<seidos> humans > hus > hues
<r4y> quantum computers
<r4y> quantum healing
<r4y> exploring the frontiers of mind and body medicine
<r4y> Deepak Chopra, M.D.
<r4y> I can't find what  wanted to share from this book
<r4y> I could try to explain but that wouldn't be the same
<r4y> We can control our bodies chemical to a certain extent with our mind.
<r4y> A patient had cancer, I don't know what kind
<r4y> And they person was told to visualize a storm attacking a black rock in that person's body where the cancer was
<r4y> It was white blood cells
<r4y> Bliss was one way to combat ailments, another is to fight it in any way possible
<r4y> being that people who are get their aggression out who strive also survive cancer.
<r4y> I don't know what else to say. I could quote the book, but first I want to say other things out side this book
<r4y> Cancer can't live in an alkaline state. There's a guy who lives in Italy who somehow uses baking soda, who makes different types of treatments for different kinds of cancer from it.
<r4y> Including lung cancer
<r4y> prostate cancer
<r4y> out side of that though
<r4y> My mom has been looking into something called Candida which is yeast infection
<seidos> huh, there's apparently a hackerspace in LA
<r4y> mold cases it
<r4y> corn and peanuts are infected with mold
<r4y> to the sed
<r4y> seed
<seidos> dandruff, hpv
<seidos> dermatitis
<r4y> From what I understand it's because they stack them in crates for a while
<r4y> yes dandruff
<seidos> no
<r4y> no what?
<seidos> hackerspaces in LA
<r4y> What's up?
<seidos> they are all over
<seidos> i should check this one out
<seidos> i am not too cool
<seidos> i am dumb
<r4y> OK
<r4y> Are you bad?
<seidos> right intention
<r4y> OK, sorry
<r4y> They are bad?
<r4y> I meant They bad
<r4y> It's short for Are they bad?
<r4y> I got it mixed
<r4y> before
<r4y> Do you consider me good?
<seidos> i haven't considered it
<seidos> i do not know you
<r4y> My skills are very very limited, I am probably dumber then you when it comes to computers
<seidos> i am dumber
<r4y> ha ha, so humble
<r4y> Well, have you tried the force quite applet?
<r4y> It's something I keep on the panel
<seidos> why so funny?
<r4y> got to laught or we will go crazy
<seidos> laughter is crazy
<seidos> i am your psychiatrist
<seidos> no, never used that applet
<r4y> ha ha, ya
<r4y> I recommend it, unless you have a different user interface
<seidos> 1
<seidos> i use pkill
<r4y> I've used alt- what ever the F key is for xkill
<r4y> pkill
<r4y> you say
<r4y> I saved a text file with that in it somewhere
<r4y> I think
<seidos> me too!  \o/
<r4y> http://paste.ubuntu.com/573409/
<r4y> quotes from places
<seidos> do you like games?
<r4y> So many games
<r4y> Yes
<seidos> cardinality
<r4y> looking
<seidos> hell
<r4y> I should say that I prefer fractions, I should get back into learning fractions, and Algebra
<r4y> I found this:
<r4y> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cardinality
<seidos> learn what you are curious about
<seidos> death?
<seidos> nihilism?
<seidos> nirvana?
<seidos> samsara?
<seidos> heaven, hell, jesus, satan, God
<seidos> these are things i was curious about
<seidos> now...
<seidos> rest
<r4y> cardinality will take me time to understand
<r4y> May hap you help me
<r4y> OK, there are 3 things
<r4y> these are the pattern of such
<r4y> 2and3 = 3and2
<r4y> and so forth
<r4y> patterns
<r4y> 12
<r4y> 23
<r4y> 13
<r4y> going on
<r4y> for 4 things:
<r4y> 12
<r4y> 13
<r4y> 14
<r4y> 23
<r4y> 24
<r4y> 34
<r4y> next 5oop
<r4y> oops
<r4y> no wait that's right
<r4y> next 5
<r4y> 12
<r4y> 13
<r4y> 14
<r4y> 15
<r4y> 23
<r4y> 24
<r4y> 25
<r4y> 34
<r4y> 35
<r4y> 45
<r4y> next 6
<r4y> 12
<r4y> 13
<r4y> 14
<r4y> 15
<r4y> 16
<r4y> 23
<r4y> 24
<r4y> 25
<r4y> 26
<r4y> 34
<r4y> 35
<r4y> 36
<r4y> 45
<r4y> 46
<r4y> 56
<r4y> etc
<r4y> This is one way I was thinking for a while
<r4y> Not a big deal, I know
<r4y> What's this called? and how can I find out how many up to a given number?
<r4y> I have this idea applied to something I was working on
<r4y> Well, it doesn't matter though
<r4y> Why would knowing the number help, I ask myself?
<r4y> I can't say it does
<r4y> but they all have to be there, so I guess that would be why
<r4y> I Knowing the number then counting how many patterns are written down
<r4y> It's for the 12 keys of piano
<r4y> oops I forgot
<r4y> I should start over
<r4y> pattern from 3
<r4y> 12
<r4y> 13
<r4y> 23
<r4y> 123
<r4y> 1
<r4y> 2
<r4y> 3
<r4y> patterns for 4
<r4y> 12
<r4y> 13
<r4y> 14
<r4y> 23
<r4y> 24
<r4y> 34
<r4y> 123
<r4y> 124
<r4y> 134
<r4y> 234
<r4y> 1234
<r4y> 1 and 2 and 3 and 4
<r4y> patterns of 5
<r4y> 12
<r4y> 13
<r4y> 14
<r4y> 15
<r4y> 23
<r4y> 24
<r4y> 25
<r4y> 34
<r4y> 35
<r4y> 45
<r4y> 123
<r4y> 12
<r4y> oops
<r4y> 124
<r4y> 125
<r4y> 134
<r4y> 135
<r4y> 145
<r4y> 234
<r4y> 235
<r4y> 245
<r4y> 34
<r4y> oops again
<r4y> 345
<r4y> 1234
<r4y> 1235
<jussi> r4y: please stop.
<r4y> 1345
<r4y> 2345
<r4y> 21345
<r4y> done
<r4y> sorry
<r4y> where's seidos?
<seidos> r4y: series?
 * seidos is 0
<r4y> aloha.
<seidos> mahalo
<iheartubuntu> Just want to say it was AWESOME to meet everyone finally. We have a great group of people here in California!
<iheartubuntu> In ever did meet Eureka :-D
<iheartubuntu> for those who may not know, Ubuntu Developer Week has begun. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<iheartubuntu> IRC room #ubuntu-classroom and for chatting #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<MarkDude> Hey there iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> Yo Markdude!
<iheartubuntu> Ive planted a couple seeds
<iheartubuntu> Markdude, you know who owns Blackwater now? Guess....
<iheartubuntu> Monsanto
<iheartubuntu> thats creepy
<MarkDude> Linux Fund has bought open.org
<MarkDude> One of the things they want to do is also have Open Source food ideas
<MarkDude> folks that like openness dont always see the comparison with non open food
<iheartubuntu> interesting
<MarkDude> Well amongst other stuff
<MarkDude> Open SSource design- cars, electronics, ----- a clearing house of info
<MarkDude> And will also has different MLs
<iheartubuntu> apparently dell isnt making any more ubuntu laptops or netbooks? dell.com/ubuntu shows only one desktop available and thats it. had a few people at the booth asking about dell systems
<iheartubuntu> markdude i have some serious shots of you from yesterday
<iheartubuntu> sorry for the poor quality http://imagebin.org/140396
<iheartubuntu> this one is great > "Markdude & The Meerkat" (sounds like a disney movie) http://imagebin.org/140397
<MarkDude> good deal
<MarkDude> :D
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: the selection at dell varies a lot, if you check back in a few days they may have laptops back
<iheartubuntu> the irreverent penguin teamed up with the poised caricature of the meerkat
<pleia2> (seems odd to me that they don't have any right now)
<iheartubuntu> I keep checking dell for the past few months and this seems to be all they offer anymore.
<pleia2> hm, weird
<iheartubuntu> my dad bought a dell with ubuntu pre installed a couple years ago
<iheartubuntu> i really like the simplicity of his system and how fast it is
<iheartubuntu> i ended up with this junk acer laptop
<iheartubuntu> i wont be doing any high end stuff with it, but it gets me by when im on the road
<iheartubuntu> the meerkat looks a bit serious actually
<pleia2> http://lists.us.dell.com/pipermail/linux-desktops/2011-January/thread.html#3738 hmm, no response from any official dell people
<iheartubuntu> great to have finally met you Lyz
<seidos> what's going on?
<seidos> ?! or ?
<MarkDude> Hello seidos
<seidos> this guy in digital logic design freshman year used to say that
<MarkDude> Good seeing you at Scale
<seidos> i was too small to be his friend though :(
<seidos> MarkDude: word to your buddha
<seidos> it was good seeing everybody :D
<MarkDude> :)
<seidos> i have to catch up
<seidos> i never was into cyanide and happiness
<seidos> too serious
<seidos> what is everyone curious about this morning?
<seidos> i went outside earlier, and sat under a weeping fig
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: great to meet you too!
<iheartubuntu> :D
<iheartubuntu> darkwingduck - i love kubuntus look, but what i will never understand is why have an app to show the desktop, why not just have desktop items on the desktop?
<MarkDude> seidos, a fig tree works as well as sitting under the Bodhi Dharma Tree ;)
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, carefull- saying stuff like that - might offend the Europeans
<iheartubuntu> im not a peeing anywhere
<MarkDude> ^^ iheartubuntu that IS in my sarcasm  font- lol
<seidos> MarkDude: i sat for like 20 min, i'm trying to carry the tree with me :D
<pleia2> "No snow was observed in downtown San Francisco and ... the dusting would not count toward official records" - oh, so I didn't strictly miss it!
<iheartubuntu> LA had snow on saturday! in burbank
<seidos> your code is hard for me to read pleia2 :(
 * MarkDude is looking at snow on the Grapevine right now
<pleia2> seidos: my code?
<seidos> pleia2: natural language
 * seidos is a gnome now
<seidos> a green gnome
<seidos> that's too serious
<seidos> -_-
 * MarkDude likes the pics you took iheartubuntu 
<MarkDude> seidos- ok
 * MarkDude want to know if you pronounce it 
<MarkDude> GUH nome
<iheartubuntu> :) i like the second one. you look great with the so serious meerkat
<MarkDude> :D
<iheartubuntu> too bad i didnt have a better camera
<seidos> my mom just shot me
<seidos> *dies*
<iheartubuntu> glad you both made it home seidos. hope you didnt have to wait at the aeroport too long
 * MarkDude suggest to seidos that yes, indeed- everything in the world IS a metaphor- IF you see it as such
<MarkDude> or a parable
<iheartubuntu> markdude , metaphorically speaking.
<MarkDude> lol
<iheartubuntu> seidos... i always thought you got your name from something to do with DOS
<seidos> iheartubuntu: i don't know who is spreading such lies about my nickname
<seidos> it must be microsloth
<MarkDude> Issue for me when  I viewed things thru that lens- I tried to add meaning to at least a few things that were most likely better put under the heading of *stuff that just IS*
 * seidos shakes fist at bill gates
<MarkDude> Dr Stevel
<iheartubuntu> im not too familiar with linux mint, but does it use the same reps as ubuntu itself does? the new mint version is labeled "julia", the name of my dog, and the next version of mint will be a russian name. possibly i can get my wife finally hooked onto linux with these shallow methods :)
<seidos> MarkDude: i don't understand
<seidos> MarkDude: my goal is to laugh at no jokes this morning
<seidos> the birds looked like little dive bombers today
<seidos> would't it be cool if this were a huge video conference?
<seidos> hmmm
<seidos> that's impossible!
<MarkDude> Well, another way to put it might be - that meanings can be missed if everything is interpreted
<seidos> "you wan't the impossible"
<seidos> no u
<MarkDude> Sometimes - they must just be experienced
<seidos> oh yeah, what was i working on?
<MarkDude> and only then can meanings be understood
<seidos> word to your buddha
 * MarkDude is guessing- but attempting to add meaning, instead of experiencing
<MarkDude> or just BEING
 * seidos says "blah blah blah blah" like Bill Murray
<seidos> invader zim
<seidos> you're zim, i'll be dib
<MarkDude> Buddha had no intent when he sat under the Bodhi treee
<seidos> buddha had right intent when he sat under the Bodhi tree
<MarkDude> If he would have had another goal besides resting
<seidos> when i shoot a machine gun, i want it to say "BUDDHA BUDDHA BUDDHA"
<MarkDude> he might not have had Enlightenment
<seidos> or just have energy shoot out my hands like Dr. Manhattan
 * MarkDude guesses the Buddha would be amused- as long as the gun were not pointed at anyone 
<seidos> MarkDude: interesting idea
<seidos> there is someone on freenode who's nick is "antibuddha"
<seidos> i see them in #linux or #electronics sometimes
 * MarkDude thinks that most likely means exactly the same as Buddha
<MarkDude> maybe not to that person
<seidos> i am trying to consciously breathe like i am asleep
<MarkDude> Cool.
<MarkDude> Dont forget to include the BEing aspect
<seidos> shin hurts
<seidos> i had a vision of shin akuma
<seidos> from street fighter vs capcom
<MarkDude> No doubt
 * MarkDude has *Guile* geek song on his Mp3 player
<seidos> ur mom has no doubt
<seidos> no me
<seidos> halpbatman
<iheartubuntu> seidos, consider hare krishna
<iheartubuntu> so is scale one of the biggest linux events in the USA? i see here in one of the magz a texas linux fest coming up in april.
<iheartubuntu> there is an ad in linux pro magazine... "wherever you go" and they show a guy on a beach resort reading the mag on his computer. yah... right.
<iheartubuntu> jdeslip - are you going to the first android dev conference in SF? or anyone?
<seidos> iheartubuntu: er, i have like an experience to fall on.  just a bunch of people trying to figure out life...i guess
<seidos> iheartubuntu: the one laptop per child peeps said their laptops are easier to read in direct sunlight
<MarkDude> seidos,---  ak graner took a good pic of you- it is on FB now
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 - i had several LUG people around LA ask if i could speak at their LUGs about anything ubuntu. not entirely sure what I could offer LUG users since they all seem pretty well entrenched in linux already. unelss there might be new people popping in to LUGs?? once i get an Ubuntu Hour going, I think I could be very well versed on that and could talk about how to set one up and run it.
<iheartubuntu> not sure if he is here, but Gaskin who spoke at ubucon is near me and we want to get an ubuntu hour going up in pasadena for sure. phil & I want to work an ubuntu hour whenever he is up in my area and seidos and are are going to take La Puente by storm (or is it revolution!) with an ubuntu hour someplace
<seidos> MarkDude: did he take any bad pics?  i never met him.  didn't even notice.  not good.
<MarkDude> seidos, it was Amber tht took these pics
 * seidos got shot and didn't even notice it
 * seidos dies
<seidos> or rests?
<iheartubuntu> long live seidos
<seidos> hmmmm
<seidos> 2012 may be the funniest year ever
<iheartubuntu> do we have an official ubuntu california photo page? i remember seeing something on the mailing list
<seidos> long live everybody
<seidos> it's not 2012 yet
<seidos> but my thumb hurts
<iheartubuntu> are you texting these messages?
<iheartubuntu> u should wrte in shrthnd
<seidos> i throw images in /images on my webserver
<seidos> no, not texting
<seidos> i had juice for breakfast
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, we do have a posterous site that could be used for it-
<MarkDude> we DO have a FB page
 * MarkDude is not sure if we sorted out *where* we wanted to post pics
<seidos> the guys at the ibm booth did technical sales
<iheartubuntu> technically they sold things?
<seidos> i thought that was interesting that they were trying to sell their hardware there
<iheartubuntu> you thought?
<seidos> they sold thing with technical knowledge of their product
<seidos> yeah, weird huh?
<seidos> what, me, think?
<iheartubuntu> OMG seidos!
<seidos> OMH iheartubuntu :#
<MarkDude> Was I the only one that felt a little creeped out about the IBM booth
<seidos> it would just be OH
<seidos> OH=oh hell
<MarkDude> the whole Supybot overlords thing :)
<iheartubuntu> "what-me-think" sounds like a government agency
<seidos> Watson was interesting.  a guy at the ibm booth told me to juggle
<seidos> he was better at it than me
<seidos> and the dude was like a billionaire
<iheartubuntu> did he hit you in the jugular?
<MarkDude> BTW, me did not want to offend our soon-to-be-machine-bosses
<seidos> no.  i tried to take a few swing, but i couldn't hit him
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, lol
<iheartubuntu> like a austin powers enemy billionare?
<MarkDude> rofl
<seidos> dang, i fight like an asian.
<iheartubuntu> karate?
<seidos> yeah sure
<seidos> crazy?
<iheartubuntu> jujitsi?
<seidos> ju-sissy
<iheartubuntu> is that an adama sandler joke?
<seidos> it's an edema sandler joke T_T
<seidos> clownbots
<seidos> i wanted to draw a picture of clown birds flying in the sky
<seidos> maybe a mechanized looking one
<iheartubuntu> there are some pretty good interviews and article in the free magz fro mthe expo
<seidos> i have no idea where my drawing pad is
<seidos> it's not in my car
<seidos> i suck
<iheartubuntu> jono interview, knopper interview, inkscape, etc
<iheartubuntu> isnt your computer a drawing pad?
<seidos> no.  i drew a little yesterday
<seidos> but it sucks
<seidos> maybe with a mouse i could do better
<seidos> i need...and optical mouse
<seidos> ah ha!  i have one
<seidos> efficient upgrade
<iheartubuntu> lets not forget lyz and her excellent interview in the newest edition of full circle
<iheartubuntu> the ubuntu mouse looks awesome
<pleia2> just *conducting* the interview :)
<iheartubuntu> i should have got one when nathan ordered stuff a couple months ago!
<iheartubuntu> if only nathan spent about 20 more seconds convincing me, i would have bought it!
<iheartubuntu> so i checked canonical... its like $1.10 per official disc if one was to order 200 CDs
<iheartubuntu> free shipping
<iheartubuntu> does ubuntu allow mass professional production of the live discs if they are handed out free?
<seidos> i just donated $200 to a theravada buddhist sangha so they could get a notebook
<iheartubuntu> made out of paper?
<iheartubuntu> the notbook?
<iheartubuntu> notebook
<seidos> universities are a great place to hand out cds
<seidos> we should do that at CSULB iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> LB is too far for me
<seidos> <troll face>
<iheartubuntu> there is a starbucks at CSULA tho
<iheartubuntu> and a food court
<seidos> CSULA then.  you get the cds
<iheartubuntu> and a library
<seidos> i only have 1
<iheartubuntu> CSULA is pretty far for you, no?
<seidos> yeah
<seidos> it's gas
<iheartubuntu> unless u r up in the area then it works perfect
<seidos> but, gotta' meet canonical half way, if they are spending on the cds
<iheartubuntu> let me know if you are taking any classes there... its like a bazzillion dollars a semester now
<seidos> we should have ubuntu hours at universities
<seidos> coffee shops aren't really a place to hand out cds is it?
<iheartubuntu> seidos have you ever heard of open university?
<seidos> iheartubuntu: yeah
<seidos> i read some stuff on their site.
<seidos> it's not a hacker space is it?
<iheartubuntu> its an online uni
<iheartubuntu> free
<pleia2> some coffee shops have a section for fliers and hand outs where you can put CDs for people to take, you can ask at the individual shop whether it's ok to put CDs there
<iheartubuntu> but you have to apply like any other uni
<iheartubuntu> its not accredited tho i dont think
<pleia2> I wouldn't just show up and start handing them to all the patrons though, it's not effective and may get you kicked out ;)
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 so how do we handle it? talk to the workers first about it?
<seidos> i wonder if they offer phds
<iheartubuntu> manager?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: probably, I'd ask if there is someone who can authorize it, some coffee shops are pretty informal about such things
<seidos> getting kicked out might be publicity
<pleia2> "who can I talk to about putting some free cds?"
<seidos> might make a great commercial if it were filmed even
<iheartubuntu> yes you can become a philosophizing philosophical philosopher who philosophizes
<pleia2> seidos: no, it'll just make us look like zealots
<seidos> if done right
 * seidos laughs
<seidos> :|
<iheartubuntu> philosophically speaking
<iheartubuntu> wow, i have reached a whole new level since meeting seidos
<pleia2> if you got kicked out it's because you're doing something wrong and the shop feels you're being a harmful influence, we don't want to break rules and be harmful in advocacy
<iheartubuntu> i have become a tongue twister
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 agreed
<seidos> pleia2: it could just be that the shop is a bunch of meanie bo beanies
<pleia2> and it's their shop to be meanies in, we have to respect their wishes
<iheartubuntu> yah, we cant just be like the fracking fedora people
<iheartubuntu> ;)
<seidos> which is why i recommended universities in the first place
<iheartubuntu> or the krazy kde'ers
<pleia2> seidos: if you want to have an hour at a university, you're welcome to arrange one
<iheartubuntu> or the zany xubuntots
<seidos> so what does everbody have their degrees in, anyway?
<pleia2> I never went to college
<iheartubuntu> (10:29:41 AM) iheartubuntu: pleia2 - i had several LUG people around LA ask if i could speak at their LUGs about anything ubuntu. not entirely sure what I could offer LUG users since they all seem pretty well entrenched in linux already. unelss there might be new people popping in to LUGs?? once i get an Ubuntu Hour going, I think I could be very well versed on that and could talk about how to set one up and run it.
<iheartubuntu> (10:32:13 AM) iheartubuntu: not sure if he is here, but Gaskin who spoke at ubucon is near me and we want to get an ubuntu hour going up in pasadena for sure. phil & I want to work an ubuntu hour whenever he is up in my area and seidos and are are going to take La Puente by storm (or is it revolution!) with an ubuntu hour someplace
<seidos> i know what you mean
<iheartubuntu> nor did i
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: one of the things that locos can do is speak at LUGs, grantbow does it for lugs around here, it's pretty much about updating the members of the lug on the latest cool things they may want to check out about ubuntu
<seidos> the UCLA lug might be cool to start, see what they think
 * iheartubuntu will NOT be talking about unity
<pleia2> lol
<seidos> it's about trying to get regular people to use the stuff
<seidos> i didn't know DoD was at SCaLE
<seidos> i need to upgrade my visual memory
<seidos> i better draw more
<seidos> where's the script!
<seidos> nein!
<seidos> the "coffee shop selling script"
<seidos> movie
<seidos> thingy blob
<seidos> could talk to the employees there...
<seidos> shouldn't someone in the council approach a coffee shop chain?
<seidos> i could get my suit back from SF, i could ask my dad to mail it...
<iheartubuntu> anyone know if its possible to have more than one wubi install on a system?
<seidos> guessing that would depend on windows source?
<iheartubuntu> i also have an older computer with a wifi card in it. lubuntu picks up the wifi signal incredible good, ubuntu not so good and mint, it just never connects in mint. why such a difference?
<seidos> my guesses have been poop lately though
<seidos> what version of wireless driver?
<seidos> hmmm, how to check
<seidos> same kernel version iheartubuntu ?
<seidos> that's where i'd start
<seidos> lsmod to list modules
<seidos> sudo lshw to get list of hardware devices
<seidos> ohhh, device manager gui
<seidos> that's a huge job
<seidos> maybe if ubuntu gets popular enough, someone at MS will defect
<seidos> :|
<iheartubuntu> but its the same wifi card - im just switching distros
<iheartubuntu> from lubuntu to ubuntu to mint
<iheartubuntu> and i get different wifi strengths (or not at all in mint)
<iheartubuntu> seidos... not sure on kernel
<iheartubuntu> sorry did not see that above
<iheartubuntu> is there an official location where i can download the ubuntu 10.10 ad? this one? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYTJPaM82nQ
<iheartubuntu> i think it would be nice to play it on a computer while doing an ubuntu hour
<iheartubuntu> otherwise i might just download the high def version
<iheartubuntu> from youtube
<pleia2> I've never seen that before, maybe contact the person who uploaded it?
<iheartubuntu> im downloading the HD version off of the youtube link. if that doesnt look sweet then i'll contact the person. im thinking a straight DL of the original file would be pretty close to nice.
<iheartubuntu> im wrong :) not as sharp.
<iheartubuntu> uploaded by "novelldesktop"
<seidos> is that where shuttleworth is?
<iheartubuntu> Я не понимаю seidos.
<iheartubuntu> 将seidos利用这个有意义吗？
<iheartubuntu> Mér finnst gaman seidos snjall framlög.
<seidos> 估计脑子被石化的狗是砸了
<seidos> iheartubuntu: i don't understand either, now what?
<seidos> google translate on a droid
<seidos> then travel
<seidos> hmmm
<seidos> iheartubuntu: shuttleworth is the...ohhhhh
<seidos> i forget the CEOs name :|
<seidos> i know she's a fem
<pleia2> jane silber
<seidos> silber, that's an interesting name
<seidos> oh yeah, she has a mba from oxford i believe
<seidos> i think dawkins went there
<pleia2> and he was a professor there
<seidos> oh, both.  he would probably eat me then, evolutionarily speaking
<seidos> :x
<seidos> hmmm, like silver
<seidos> v/b in spanish are pronounced the same
<iheartubuntu> the petrochemical?
 * iheartubuntu needs an Ubuntu messenger bag... http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=766
<iheartubuntu> comes with "Airline ticket sleeve"
<iheartubuntu> nice
<DarkwingDuck> iheartubuntu: The reason behind that is that the desktop is a widget playground.
<iheartubuntu> actually that was a trick the last three days heading to LAX. I felt like i was going on vacation :)
<DarkwingDuck> You can change the settings to show the desktop files.
<iheartubuntu> ohh you can?
 * iheartubuntu did not know
<iheartubuntu> i'll have to spend more time with it
<iheartubuntu> thanks
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<iheartubuntu> and the ubuntu backpack with the new branding is great too. holds over twice as much stuff as the messenger bag... http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=774
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: http://design.canonical.com/brand/Examples/Video/
<iheartubuntu> i learned a lot just but fielding peoples questions all weekend. for example we might want to put somehwere on the cd sleeves that its a liveCD... that seemed to be #1 question when people picked up a burned disc
<iheartubuntu> thats just what i was looking for nhaines thanks!
<jamiedmattingly> even with a live cd dont you have the option of either running it from disk or installing it to drive?
<iheartubuntu> nhaines - i noticed you have an official meerkat shirt? do those official ones run regular loose or tight fitting?
<iheartubuntu> that is correct jamiedmattingly
<jamiedmattingly> so where do you get the official shirts?
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: I seem to recall it being a little snug.  I know the lucid shirt certainly is!
<iheartubuntu> BEER! PIZZA! i'll just stretch the shirt :)
<jdeslip> iheartubuntu: what conference is theat?
<jdeslip> (that)
<iheartubuntu> android dev next month in SF
<jdeslip> pleia2: Thanks for getting the banner home.  I though sn9 was going to drive it back...
<jdeslip> iheartubuntu: you have a link for it?  I haven't heard of a specific one
<pleia2> jdeslip: it was no problem, he ended up leaving before tear down
<iheartubuntu> uno momento por favor
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'm going to start planning a better booth for next year.
<jdeslip> How many of the remaining discs did we give away on the 2nd day?
<pleia2> (mjoseph has gold on star alliance, so we could check bags for free)
<pleia2> lots
 * iheartubuntu is having frantic dreams of burning 11.10 discs
<DarkwingDuck> Do we have a guess-tamate on how many total?
<jdeslip> cool
<pleia2> somewhere around 600
<jdeslip> It was ~400 on day one
<iheartubuntu> i'll have to recalc... i think 150-250 sunday
<DarkwingDuck> Because I'm talking to Jorge and I'm going to figure out how many more pressed ones we can get for next year.
<iheartubuntu> plus some burned ones on saturday the second half
<iheartubuntu> jdeslip - AnDevCon March 7-9 San Mateo Marriot SF - http://www.andevcon.com
<iheartubuntu> 55+ tech classes
<jdeslip> Sweet, I'll check it out.  Are you going?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: wow, I thought you were talking about http://events.linuxfoundation.org/events/android-builders-summit
<jdeslip> I wanted to go to Google-IO, but I couldn't get ticket in time.
 * iheartubuntu thinks if i could do widgets i could probably figure out android apps
<pleia2> (that's more on actually building hardware though)
<jdeslip> (and I tried literally right when they opened up for registration)
<pleia2> yeah, google-io is impossible
<DarkwingDuck> It's as hard as Comicon in San Diego
<jdeslip> I am going to be sad when I see whatever amazing free gift they are getting this year
<DarkwingDuck> jdeslip: So, are you under the same impression as I am that the XOOM is beyond worth it?
<jdeslip> I think there is a big game developers summit this week in SF that Android is having a big event at
<jdeslip> DarkwingDuck: definitely.  looked awesome.
<iheartubuntu> did we have 200 ubuntu and 200 kubuntu official discs originally on sat?
<iheartubuntu> or 100/100
<DarkwingDuck> It was 200 Ubuntu and 150 Kubuntu
<iheartubuntu> i went through 20 on the fly 64 bit on sat and almost 50 64 bit on sunday. thats 70 there. plus we must have done 50-100 32 but on sat
<nhaines> I gave a coworker an Ubuntu CD and another coworker an Ubuntu CD and a Kubuntu CD.  He immediately gave back the Ubuntu CD and said "I won't need this one".
<iheartubuntu> plus another what 100-150 on sunday?
<DarkwingDuck> We are looking at 600 CDs +-
<iheartubuntu> WOW
<iheartubuntu> nice
<DarkwingDuck> jono: ping
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, Now i know how many to try and get next year.
<iheartubuntu> next year will be planned well beforehand. lets shoot for 1000+
<jono> DarkwingDuck, brb otp
<DarkwingDuck> I *know* that we can if we hand out CDs at Ubucon as well as both days of the conf.
<iheartubuntu> we dont have a name for the 11.10 release do we
<iheartubuntu> until then, i vote on seidos wearing a natty narwhal costume or a california team bear costume :)
<pleia2> jdeslip: yeah re: game dev conference, at moscone (a few of my far away friends are in town for it, yay!)
<nhaines> 273 people checked the "Ubucon" box during SCaLE registration.  Well, 292 checked it, but 19 people didn't check in at SCaLE.  ;)
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: that is so awesome.
<DarkwingDuck> Hey philipballew
<philipballew> hello guys
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: I'm going to work with SCaLE from the beginning of SCaLE10X planning (SCaLE 0xA?) this time around so we should get bigger numbers.  :)
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: I talked to Gareth about doing that too... I think i will be as well. :)
<DarkwingDuck> I'm either going to help with planning or, do a talk.
<iheartubuntu> yo phil
<iheartubuntu> does anyone know what dan gimps IRC is?
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: what are you going to work with SCaLE on this time around? :)
<pleia2_> iheartubuntu: sn9
<iheartubuntu> thanks
<iheartubuntu> ohh wow... his online personality matches exactly.
<philipballew> yo iheartubuntu!
<iheartubuntu> this was an all around great experience for anyone who did not make scale this year.
<pleia2_> iheartubuntu: if you want to email me event photos I can put up to our flickr page
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines: depending on job situation I might just do a talk on Documentation as well as something else for Ubucon.
<iheartubuntu> they are from an (gulp) an iphone
<iheartubuntu> what is our flicker page?
<iheartubuntu> can anyone flicker to it?
<philipballew> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntu-us-ca/
<iheartubuntu> danke
<iheartubuntu> some nice pics
<iheartubuntu> philipballew needs an ubuntu beanie... http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=704
<philipballew> yes. and probably a haircut to under that beanie. shipping from that site kills
<pleia2> and buying more doesn't help reduce shipping costs (PA and NJ team members went in on an order together once)
<philipballew> thats not a bad idea at all actually
<nhaines> pleia2: are you sure it doesn't help?
<pleia2> nhaines: this was a while back, but even last time I ordered the only thing I could get away with before shiping costs jumped again was a couple extra sheets of stickers
<pleia2> would be interesting to do some calculations again
<nhaines> pleia2: last time I ordered I think everyone ended up paying only $5 shipping.
<pleia2> wow, nice
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 what is the best way to get photos to you
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: email is fine, lyz@princessleia.com
<nhaines> Of course, a lot of people ordered stickers.  :)
<nhaines> Oh yeah, I got a photo with Jane Silber.  :D  http://ubuntuone.com/p/fB6/
<iheartubuntu> zip em all? send them one at a time?
<pleia2> nice :D
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: zip is fine
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: UUencode them and then ROTL13 them.
<iheartubuntu> k, ive got about 5-10 and they are maybe 800k each
<pleia2> nhaines--
<nhaines> Email them to yourself first and then forward them as attachments to lyz@princesleia.com
<iheartubuntu> correct
<nhaines> Don't forget to zip each one first to make them smaller before you uuencode.
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: that's fine, I think I can handle up to 10M attachments
<iheartubuntu> i'll let you make final choice which ones are any good
<pleia2> f-spot doesn't like fixing MarkDude's redeye, maybe there is nothing to fix
<pleia2> :O
<pleia2> hehe
<DarkwingDuck> o.O
<DarkwingDuck> XD epic
<philipballew> gimp cant?
<iheartubuntu> 1.7mb in a zip coming your way lyz
<iheartubuntu> its gimpy
 * iheartubuntu removes opera from system
<iheartubuntu> too buggy
<iheartubuntu> not open source
<philipballew> gimps not open?
<pleia2> opera is not open
<philipballew> o, its true. it is not
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-01
<iheartubuntu> nickels have reached 7.5 cents a piece (up from 7.3 a week or so ago) thats a 3% increase
<iheartubuntu> investing in nickels pays better than a savings acct
<iheartubuntu> >:o
<pleia2> does investing mean you collect a lot of nickels?
<iheartubuntu> more or less ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<iheartubuntu> i bought YOKU stock a week ago.. its up 17% (the chinese youtube)
<iheartubuntu> pre 1982 pennies are worth 3 cents
<iheartubuntu> but, my tire on my wheel barrow broke
<nhaines> It should be noted that the destruction of US currency is a federal offense.
<nhaines> And is handled by the US Secret Service!  :D
<iheartubuntu> :)
<iheartubuntu> the value of the dollar has dropped something like 97% since the federal reserve was enacted
<iheartubuntu> yikes
<iheartubuntu> i figure theres more chinese people doing YOKU than there are americans doing youtube (like what 14x more?) how can they not make ad money
<iheartubuntu> a youku search on "ubuntu"... http://www.soku.com/search_video/q_ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> cute KFC ads before the videos
<iheartubuntu> i would have never thought to go to KFC for breakfast
<iheartubuntu> some interesting comments on the videos... "gorgeous", "so great", "aahhhh my eyes" and they are also talking about the dock bar wether its cairo dock or docky
<iheartubuntu> on a compiz video someone commented "this is how the penguins boost their followers". it makes me feel like im  a penguin now! flap flap!
<aaditya> Am I the only one not able to access fsf.org?
<jtatum> yep. you're the only one.
<jtatum> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/fsf.org
<aaditya> "It's just you. http://fsf.org is up."
<aaditya> lol. I know the site is back up.
<aaditya> thanks j.
<iheartubuntu_> sorry if you received two email with pics. i misspelled yur name pleia2
<pleia2> iheartubuntu_: only received one, thanks :) I'll get them up in a bit
<iheartubuntu_> i must say, it was probably easier telling people to go to IRC #ubuntu-california than it is #ubuntu-us-ca.
 * iheartubuntu_ misses the old irc
<DarkwingDuck> I believe ubuntu-california forwards here still
<pleia2> yeah, it does
<iheartubuntu_> oh thats good
<iheartubuntu_> several people told me they liked the
<iheartubuntu_> "reasons to love ubuntu" poster http://spreadubuntu.org/files/poster-01.png
<iheartubuntu_> in fact one guy wanted to take ours home to his daughter!
<DarkwingDuck> I couldn't believe the positive responce I got to Kubuntu
<pleia2> iheartubuntu_: uploaded! http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntu-us-ca/sets/72157626171093734/
<iheartubuntu> anyone having a prob with virtualbox website? i wonder if this uni is blocking it for some reason
<jtatum> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.virtualbox.org
<iheartubuntu> its just me
<iheartubuntu> :(
<iheartubuntu> thanks
 * iheartubuntu adds the 50,001th website to his arsenal
<jledbetter> lol
<iheartubuntu> i feel like batman, but with so many weapons i cant begin to remember them all
<iheartubuntu> im afraid freenode has become part of my memory access now, taking over googles spot
<iheartubuntu> hmmmm. even google cache of VB is not coming up
<iheartubuntu> all other sites work fine for me
<iheartubuntu> how are you jledbetter - sorry we missed you at scale
<jledbetter> great, iheartubuntu. And you? Hopefully next scale :)
<iheartubuntu> seidos - if you are up to doing an ubuntu hour, you should agree to the code of conduct http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<iheartubuntu> im really energized from scale
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> just sent in my application for UDS sponsorship
<iheartubuntu> good luck pleia2 !
<DarkwingDuck> I'm about it.
<DarkwingDuck> it/to
<iheartubuntu> akgraner wrote a nice piece about ubuntu hours here http://www.ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Amber-Graner-You-in-Ubuntu/Ubuntu-Hour-Coffee-Company-Ubuntu-and-You
<jledbetter> pleia2, Woo hoo!
<iheartubuntu> so is the palo alto ubuntu hour at a beer hall?
 * iheartubuntu heart skips a beat
<iheartubuntu> my time here has finished. i must hop aboard my pony and ride into the cold darkness (im getting in my car and driving home in a nicely heated car)
<pleia2> night, iheartubuntu :)
<iheartubuntu> night lyz, night all (studying for my UCP again finally)
<Torikun2> Yo
<Torikun2> Gidget kitchen is ofering a Amazon Ec2 public instance. It is free until October. After that, everyone shares the cost which will make it affodable for many people. Let me know if your interested. You get http, ssh, mysql, webmail, ftp, and whatever.
<seidos> i should've gave that 4 year old girl a ton of meerkat stickers to give to her friends at school
<seidos> oh wait, she probably wasn't in school yet
<seidos> i need to just talk in my head now
<nhaines> Yay, I'm running natty on my laptop computer.
<seidos> what's going on nhaines?
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 - does the Ubuntu Women project have any artwork I could put up on my website?
<iheartubuntu> i want to link up to thep roject
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: yep http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Resources
<iheartubuntu> great, thank you. i will be adding it in a prominent place
<pleia2> thanks :)
<iheartubuntu> i would want to link to http://ubuntu-women.com/ correct? not the launchpad page
<pleia2> yeah
<MarkDude> Pics from Scale- http://www.flickr.com/photos/99725460@N00/sets/72157626170454478/
<MarkDude> Allison rocks!
<iheartubuntu> i am planning to place an order from the ubuntu shop if anyone is interested. http://shop.canonical.com/ Here is how the shipping prices tend to go. 1 item ordered - $9to$14 depending on whats ordered. 5 items ordered the shipping price drops to about $7 per piece. and 10+ items ordered shipping drops to about $5 each
<pleia2> ah, nice
<iheartubuntu> i will order in a week or two, so start checking items now. theres some good "swag" in the sale section, not to mention a meerkat shirt, and the backpacks, and who wouldnt want a 4GB USB key??
<iheartubuntu> i will ship items out promptly when the box arrives, but to save myself money i will ship items to each of you the cheapest USPS method (rickshaw if i have to!)
<iheartubuntu> if the item is big and bulky, say a backpack, i'll have to charge you exact shipping method to you (might be cheaper to buy the item yourself then)
<iheartubuntu> but most stuff like shirts, stickers, mice, etc are going to only be a couple bucks so i wont worry about it
<iheartubuntu> if you plan to order 100 or 200 CDs, shipping is free so i wont add these to this order, you can order them yourselves. i wouldnt want to slow down the entire order with a mass quantity CD order
<iheartubuntu> if you are thinking of getting an Ubuntu Hour going, already have an Ubuntu Hour going, speak at LUGs, or whatever... make yourself look smarter with official Ubuntu gear :)
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 - i can post this to the mailing list if you want
<iheartubuntu> if all goes well this time around and everyone is happy with things, I would be willing to do a quarterly shipment.
<iheartubuntu> (california members only)
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: yeah, go for it
<iheartubuntu> k
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-02
<initself> the party is clearly here
<HPV> if i had a job paying more than $10/hr i would spend the money to hire another person to work on ubuntu
<seidos> someone tell sabdfl
<seidos> or Jane Silber
<seidos> compassion -> buddha
<seidos> 1 xor 0?
<seidos> 1
<ishimeru> Good morning everyone
<iheartubuntu> anyone know if it is possible to change my email associated with my nickname after registering?
<pleia2> iheartubuntu_: /msg nickserv help set email
<iheartubuntu_> danke schon
<nhaines> I think dankeschön is one word.
<kdub> sorta, germans have a thing against the space bar i guess
<nhaines> kdub: if you want two words you can say "vielen Dank".  :)
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot
<iheartubuntu> iwantothankyouforclearingthatuppen
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> Kinda like "Ubuntu is african for 'I can't configure debian'"
<nhaines> Well, "dankeschön" is a special word, and it doesn't mean the same thing as "danke schön" which doesn't make sense but be two unrelated words "thank" and "beautiful".
<iheartubuntu> ouch :)
<jamiedmattingly> kinda like spanish porque is why and por que is because
<nhaines> jamiedmattingly: right.  Same letters but three different words.  :)
<MarkDude> http://librivox.org/the-awful-german-language-by-mark-twain/
<MarkDude> Good podcast that describes how German language makes words up
<nhaines> Sure, but "dankeschön" isn't an example of one of those.  :)
<MarkDude> Even funnier- it is read by a German person, you hear him trying not to laugh as he says stuff
<nhaines> Is it a podcast or is it just a reading of Mark Twain's essay?
<MarkDude> The language permits making up words that can be a paragraph long
<MarkDude> podcast of his essay
<MarkDude> and has link to written form
<nhaines> You keep on using that word.  I don't think it means what you think it means.
<nhaines> But that essay is fictional.  :)
<MarkDude> Of course you are correct nhaines - most of what Twain did had a *wink* to it
<MarkDude> His *fiction* can have  more truth to it- than most non-fiction
<MarkDude> BTW, Ubuntu means:
<MarkDude> My wireless cards work :D
<nhaines> I really threw pleia2 off with that one.  :)
<MarkDude> nhaines, that quote is so good- the other Distro folks I told that - hella laughed
<MarkDude> and then started talking about the work they were having to do with Broadcom - to get it to work
<nhaines> We had too many people for me to quip like that each time unfortunately.  I'll have to pull stills from the archive video to get a count.
<pleia2> MarkDude: the canonical version of the joke is "Ubuntu is an ancient african word, meaning "I can't configure Debian"" but there are about a zillion versions of it now
<nhaines> We have attendance counts for all of the sessions except the introductions.
<MarkDude> pleia2, I know :D that was where I 1st heard it I think
<pleia2> ah :)
<MarkDude> Sitting in a room installing Fedora- the truth that nhaines said- folks agreed
<MarkDude> The oh crap - my install is not working. If I really want it to work, I need install Ubuntu- even the backhanded compliments acknowledge how GREAT Ubuntu is :)
<iheartubuntu> i like spelling german numbers like 2732 becomes something like: zweitausendsiebeneinhundertzweiunddreissig
<nhaines> That's just efficient, that's all.  :)
<nhaines> Anyway, I wouldn't call my quip a "truth", it was just a joke that relied on the audience knowing the meaning and origin of the word "ubuntu".
<MarkDude> nhaines, Um it is a truth
<MarkDude> the other side of the proprietary debate- is the it just works
<MarkDude> My work with other Distros has proven that Broadcom can equal 2+ hours of my life to add to Fedora
<MarkDude> or sometimes more
<MarkDude> Similar to earlier Ubuntu installs involved me using additional wifi cards
<nhaines> I've always just dumped the firmware in /lib/firmware and gone on with my life.  :)
<MarkDude> For some the early GK meeting wifi issues were met with 2 choices- add a 2nd card, or spend some time
<MarkDude> Maybe Ubuntu folks may not see it as a truth, but folks from other Distros do, even if begrudgingly
<iheartubuntu> nhaines - I was thinking about the coming release in April in regards to placing an Ubuntu Store shipment. I figure that the release is still almost two months off. Maybe some maverick stuff will go on sale, maybe it wont. I dont know.
<iheartubuntu>  I will still go ahead with this order for anyone interested and can tweak the quarterly shipments to different dates as I learn more to how Ubuntu runs sales and releases new items.
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: it's a lot less important if you're splitting shipping costs.  :)
<nhaines> But yeah, shipping's a real killer.
<iheartubuntu> do they sell markdude masks in the ubuntu store by any chance?
<iheartubuntu> i wanna grab me one of those
<pleia2> hah
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, no- maybe there are Doug Stanhope masks- I had a few folks say I remind them of him
 * iheartubuntu googles Doug Stanhope
<iheartubuntu> oh yah
<MarkDude> Not a deadringer or anything, but even I can see a bit of it
<MarkDude> More so then when folks say Dave Grohl http://www.oyunlab.com/8-Music-resimleri/5025_Dave-Grohl_resimleri.html
<MarkDude> Although when I put a pic of Dave as my profile pic on FB, only a few folks noticede
 * iheartubuntu has removed his personal FB page
<MarkDude> Every time a person says that
<MarkDude> all I hear is.....
<MarkDude> I chose not to talk to the majority of folks under 25 - on *their* terms
 * MarkDude found out he was speaking at a conference- *via* FB
<iheartubuntu> i just dont want to incriminate myself somehow :)
<MarkDude> chat no-less
<MarkDude> All sorts of business deals happen that way- some folks prefer to send that way- many opportunities can be lost this way
<MarkDude> Dont post then.
<MarkDude> *Consume.*
<iheartubuntu> happen which way?
<MarkDude> FB
<iheartubuntu> serious?
<MarkDude> 100%
<iheartubuntu> i just sold my car on ebay
<iheartubuntu> not fb
<MarkDude> By that logic, we need not progress past newspaper classifieds
<MarkDude> Since it can work
<iheartubuntu> wait wait, are you now a Facebook spokesperson? ;)
<iheartubuntu> i saw you shmoozing their booth!
<iheartubuntu> didnt they scan your iris and take your dna before talking to them?
<MarkDude> At least 1/3 maybe 1/4 of folks I know consider it almost rude not to send a message on FB
 * MarkDude is sure he can work for them, BUT, dont think I am saying that they ARE NOT evil- they are
<MarkDude> FB is at the min-    a TOOL
<MarkDude> like paper, pen, etc
<iheartubuntu> as is money
 * iheartubuntu has never been called a tool before
<MarkDude> you can be an asshat, by using a typewriter to tell folks how cool you are or some dumb stuff
<MarkDude> just because MOST folks choose to do stupid things with creative tools
 * kdub would say that facebook is more amoral with user's private information than evil
<kdub> but i still use it :)
<MarkDude> Beauty can still be created. The truths contained within should not be judged by the *base users*
<iheartubuntu> i think that would be correct kdub
<MarkDude> your nuance is mreo correct kdub
<MarkDude> more
<iheartubuntu> mr eo... i thought you were talking about MJ
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, to answer your earlier question- most of what most people do on FB is all about ego, IMHO.
<pleia2> MarkDude: you need better fb friends :)
 * MarkDude got back in touch with his best friend from high school
<pleia2> I see it as just a communication platform
<MarkDude> pleia2, myh friends are awesome
<pleia2> but egomaniacs?
<pleia2> I guess you do have a lot of CMs as friends ;)
<MarkDude> Just trying to extrapolate, what others see as so horrible about FB
<pleia2> they tend to be very Out There
<MarkDude> rofl
<iheartubuntu> yah, i met up with most of my HS friends too. most of them have become bigger idiots than they already were
<MarkDude> Thats funny because it is true
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: lol
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, I agree.
<MarkDude> But sorting through 100+ people is worth it for TRUE friends
<MarkDude> and YES, if there was no FB, we would have got in touch other ways
<MarkDude> pleia2, not as much my friends, but friends of friends
<iheartubuntu> actually i think most of the people i got back in touch with were from grammar school
<iheartubuntu> 8 years with them all
<MarkDude> #1 thing I use FB for?
<MarkDude> organizing events, picnics in REAL life
<pleia2> I mostly use it to stay in touch with family, they fail at email and I hate phones
<MarkDude> getting together with friends- maybe 1/2 of those prefer FB as way to do it
<MarkDude> My Grandma like seeing pics of grandkids etc
 * iheartubuntu just got his first cellphone in 5 years
<iheartubuntu> i dispose them
<iheartubuntu> errr, despise them
<iheartubuntu> both actually
 * MarkDude agrees there.
<MarkDude> In my heart, I still resist the idea of the portable phone
<MarkDude> It is a leash
<MarkDude> And then I stop to think - would I resist the phone coming into my house early last century. Would I have viewed cars as scary compared to horses
<iheartubuntu> i really enjoyed not having a phone
<MarkDude> And when folks were living in caves, there had to a few of them scared about fire
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, me too
<MarkDude> When I did was on jobsites, I would not take one
<iheartubuntu> my goal with the phone now is to be more productive
 * iheartubuntu enjoys coin dozer and glow hockey 24/7
<iheartubuntu> well, that didnt work
<MarkDude> I used to tell bosses - they would have to give the phone they were trying to hand me to someone else
<iheartubuntu> just kidding, i dont have time for games
<MarkDude> give it to an Apprentice, they can bring me the phone if it is important
 * MarkDude still cant believe I got away with that crap
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu, you always have time to stop for a game
<MarkDude> and to smell a rose
<MarkDude> maybe not time for games, or roses :)
 * MarkDude was thinking the only thing that Charlie Sheen is missing right about now is mocking Anon? I mean all he needs to do is poke the bear.
<MarkDude> I am having a hard time thinking he does not have writers in a basement coming up with this crap
<MarkDude> I mean, I need to get work done. He needs to take a break I can get stuff done
<iheartubuntu> haha markdude
 * MarkDude does not delight in downfall of others
<MarkDude> UNLESS they are horrible people
<MarkDude> He is there.
 * iheartubuntu made his companies brochure using Scribus :) looks sweet
<MarkDude> Or this picture about uninstalling dictators http://imgur.com/gallery/HFFd1
<MarkDude> Scribus is a great program, very powerful
<nhaines> ishimeru: good morning!
<iheartubuntu> does anyone here have admin rights in the forums? im requesting a name change there so all of my acct info matches up
<pleia2> I didn't thing that was even possible
<pleia2> (the forum faq say they can't except in extreme cases)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-03
<iheartubuntu> apparently it is being done in the resolution center in extreme cases (such as mine) :)
<iheartubuntu> i hope they can fix it
<iheartubuntu> i put out a request anyhow
<m4gnus> hello everyone
<iheartubuntu> hello m4gnus how are you?
<m4gnus> im good thank you, yourself?
<iheartubuntu> busy busy
<The_Letter_M> Hello all
<nUboon2Age> yo jtatum, are you available to do an Ubuntu Hour: Palo Alto @ Tandori Oven this Friday 7pm?
<nUboon2Age> howdy The_Letter_M, whereabouts are you?
<The_Letter_M> I'm still in Utah
<The_Letter_M> how is everyone?
<The_Letter_M> I'm originally from the East Bay though
<nUboon2Age> does that mean you are moving back at some point The_Letter_M?
<The_Letter_M> SOme Day
<The_Letter_M> Anyone do a lot of Apache hosting?
<pleia2> depends on what you mean by "a lot"
<The_Letter_M> like maybe work at an ISP
<The_Letter_M> I've been having people ask me to set up sites with stuff like Joomla, Magento, Wordpress, etc
<The_Letter_M> and sometimes I run into permission issues
<nUboon2Age> yo pleia2, are you available to do an Ubuntu Hour: Palo Alto @ Tandori Oven this Friday 7pm?
<The_Letter_M> everything in /var/www/ is owned by root and sometimes I have to chmod 777 a file to make it work
<The_Letter_M> I'm wondering if it's better to make a user called www with /var/www/ as their home and that user does all the website stuff
<pleia2> nUboon2Age: no, sorry
<The_Letter_M> OR
<nUboon2Age> okay :-/  pleia2
<The_Letter_M> have a group called www and then add a regular user to that group
<pleia2> The_Letter_M: yikes, you should never 777 a file to "make it work"
<The_Letter_M> well I've been testing all this on a Vbox on my lappy
<pleia2> yes, much better to create groups that users belong to :)
<The_Letter_M> I'm trying to learn more before I roll out a live serrver
<nUboon2Age> btw The_Letter_M, pleia2 is a sysadmin, so is a good one to get advice from on this topic
<The_Letter_M> yeah
<The_Letter_M> she's usually helpful
<The_Letter_M> but yeah
<The_Letter_M> I would chmod 755 a file and it would give me an error
<pleia2> we have a few different setups for production, sometimes we use groups that everyone is part of either on the small scale (one group for a series of sites, all users for each site is added)
<pleia2> or if we have one manager to all sites we'll create a "sites" user that has write access to everything, and then individual users for each site
<The_Letter_M> ahh
<pleia2> the keys to managing this are g+s and asking people to use a umask of 022
<pleia2> g+s makes files and directories inherit the properties of their parents (so new files end up being in the same group) and umask of 022 makes files you create writeable by you AND the group (default tends to be 002, read and writable by just you)
<pleia2> oops, I mixed that up, you want 002, not 022 :)
<pleia2> long day
<The_Letter_M> lol
<The_Letter_M> nUboon2Age where about are you from?
<pleia2> another tip is if you need the webserver itself to write to it, you give www-data access to write to that specific thing, since www-data is the user apache uses
<The_Letter_M> ahh
<pleia2> but don't give www-data ability to write to everything, because then if someone compromises a script and start doing things with the www-data user they can make a real mess of things
<The_Letter_M> is it possible to su as www-data and install that site with that UN and group?
<The_Letter_M> oh
<pleia2> much better to lose your whole uploads/ directory than your whole site :)
<pleia2> ugh, my boyfriend has been sick with flu+fever for 2 days, and now I'm starting to feel not awesome
<The_Letter_M> ouch
<The_Letter_M> I've been fighting a cold since last Sunday
<The_Letter_M> it sucks
<pleia2> with my luck I'll get full sick just in time for the weekend
<The_Letter_M> so can I add a user to the group www-data and be able to install a site with that user and also allow apache to write any changes it needs to?
<The_Letter_M> Or should I leave www-data to apache only and create a seperate group?
<The_Letter_M> What I'm looking at is a single box with only a single site
<pleia2> I'd create a user to manipulate the files, and if apache really needs to write to them, put the files in the www-data group
<The_Letter_M> ok
<pleia2> so you'll end up with a file for example.com, owned by user example, in the group www-data, with permissions of 775
<The_Letter_M> that works
<pleia2> but most files shouldn't need to be written to by apache, so most files should be 755 :)
<The_Letter_M> that's a big help to know about the www-data group
<pleia2> (this assumes files need execution bit, only folders really should)
<pleia2> yeah, www-data is good
<pleia2> I see a lot of people chmod 777 just so apache can write to them - I even see this in official instructions for installing webapps!
<pleia2> they make my sysadmin heart break!
<The_Letter_M> lol
<The_Letter_M> yeah
<The_Letter_M> in the Joomla and Magento stuff they say to do that and then change it to 755 after the install
<pleia2> yeah
<The_Letter_M> but then it doesn't work after I change it to 755
<pleia2> I saw one that did that, and then at the end of the installer checked to see if it was still 777 and yelled at you if it was, that's a slightly lesser sin ;)
<The_Letter_M> so I thought perhaps I should have a user with /var/www/ as it's home
<The_Letter_M> but I thought even that sounds risky
<pleia2> I usually set up /var/www/example.com/ as a home
<pleia2> (actually /srv/www is the proper convention debian-wise, but it's not widely adopted)
<The_Letter_M> that works
<pleia2> in side /var/www/example.com/ I'll have an "htdocs/" which is the document root, and then a symlink to /var/logs/apache2/example.com as "logs"
<pleia2> and then perhaps a cgi-bin/ or whatever else I don't want in the docroot (like .htpasswd files)
 * pleia2 needs to clean up the /var/www/ on her server, very messy
<nhaines> pleia2: you're catchong SCaLE flu?
<pleia2> nhaines: my boyfriend has it, I appear to have some symptoms :(
<pleia2> this morning his fever was around 101 and he's all "I hate Linux!"
<pleia2> (because it's a linux conference flu)
<nhaines> That's just the contagion talking.
<pleia2> he went into work this afternoon for a few hours once it got down to 99 because there were some meetings he "couldn't miss" but he's on his way home now
<pleia2> my cr-48 got an update and now it's harder to see pink highlights on my terminal
<pleia2> I think the font changed too
<The_Letter_M> is that the Google Netbook?
<The_Letter_M> the CR48?
<pleia2> notebook, yeah
<The_Letter_M> Cool
<The_Letter_M> can you access the VTs on it?
<pleia2> they are actually just full screen xterms, but they feel similar to VTs
<The_Letter_M> since it's supposed to be based on Linux
<The_Letter_M> oh
<pleia2> it's linux, I put some of the specs here: http://princessleia.com/txt/cr48.txt
<The_Letter_M> Yeah
<The_Letter_M> I've read about them
<The_Letter_M> I applied with Google forr one too
<The_Letter_M> but haven't heard back at all
<pleia2> yeah, they just show up on your doorstep if they decide to send you one
<The_Letter_M> oh
<The_Letter_M> lol
<The_Letter_M> Doesn't your BF work for Google though?
<pleia2> the boxes are unmarked too "well, it's not ticking, I suppose I can open this..."
<pleia2> yeah, but he didn't know I applied for one
<The_Letter_M> lol
<The_Letter_M> oh
<seidos> what's going on?!
<seidos> had a fever of 102.6 yesterday.  still a little sick
<seidos> fairy doctor?
<seidos> jono_: are there any canonical employees in #ubuntu-hardened?
<seidos> are there any ubuntu employees <trollface>
<seidos> nhaines: soup for breakfast + 1 serrano
<seidos> what is the command to display the topic of a channel?
<seidos> isn't it /topic #channel                        ?
<seidos> u got my back?
<jledbetter> I hope you feel better soon.
<seidos> i got banned from #ubuntu-hardened \o/
<seidos> :|
<seidos> i tried to tell them i was an elf, but they wouldn't listen
<seidos> or they didn't care :(
<jamiedmattingly> did you show them your pointy ears seidos or your tiny feet? lol
<nhaines> seidos: soo... still fever?
<seidos> nhaines: negative
<seidos> nhaines: drinking lemon juice, cooked
<nhaines> I always make sure my lemon juice is thoroughly cooked before human consumption.
 * nhaines is impatient for Ubuntu natty narwhal Alpha 3.
<nhaines> Tusking 3?
<nhaines> Yay, alpha 3!  http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha3
<seidos> nhaines: what's going on?
<seidos> nhaines: journalist xor teacher?
<erichammond>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<erichammond> argh. Invisible spaces.
<nhaines> The topic recently came up again whether or not the abbreviation "LoCo Team" (as in "Local Community Team") is derrogatory or offensive in Spanish-speaking communities.
<nhaines> I think it's probably worth mentioning that whenever I was at a speaking event and someone read my badge "Ubuntu California LoCo Team" and asked what "LoCo" meant, I always explained "We're crazy about Ubuntu," which was always met with a smile or laugh.
<nhaines> The followup explanation, "It's short for 'local community team'" always seemed to suffice and was usually a good hook for talking about advocacy opportunities.
<nhaines> Generally, a cheerful, good-natured response acts to disarm any confusion or misconceptions and shows you to be friendly and approachable.  It's a good way to begin speaking with a member of the public.
<seidos> hey, do you know the triple gem?
<jamiedmattingly> triple gem??
 * iheartubuntu hello my name is _____ and im loco about ubuntu and im a user also.
<iheartubuntu> i can see how thats a problem :)
<iheartubuntu> thank you jledbetter :)
<seidos> what's going on?!
<seidos> ulug
<seidos> i am not loco!
<seidos> loco = suicidal
<seidos> like buddhist monks that get eaten by tigers
<seidos> or he-man
<iheartubuntu> seidos - r u on the ubuntu forums by any chance (well, probably not by chance)
<nhaines> Grr, the last update to Firefox on natty enables Global Menu support but it hasn't builded yet.
<seidos> dang it, he left before i had a chance to reply
<seidos> i only use recommended packages
<seidos> security
<seidos> right view, right intention, right speech, right action, right livelihood, right effort, right mindfulness, right concentration
<iheartubuntu> DarkwingDuck is there a difference between Kubuntu's Desktop CD and Desktop DVD images?
<seidos> iheartubuntu: i am meditatingfrog on forums.  haven't been inawhile
<seidos> forums are a hot mess to me
<seidos> hot mess = hell
<seidos> my house is bad enough
<iheartubuntu> namaste
<seidos> gasho
<seidos> there is a channel #love :)
<iheartubuntu> on freenode?
<seidos> 1 = yes
<seidos> i think i was just silenced in #ubuntu-beginners too
<nhaines> Where else have you been silenced?
<seidos> nhaines: are we friends?
<seidos> i am your friend, are you my friend?
<seidos> paranoia...
<iheartubuntu> Paranoia is a thought process thought[by whom?] to be heavily influenced by anxiety or fear, often to the point of irrationality and delusion.  Paranoid thinking typically includes persecutory beliefs concerning a  perceived threat towards oneself. Historically, this characterization  was used to describe any delusional state.
<seidos> ah, then cautionary
<seidos> i want the future to be awesome
<seidos> not putrid
<seidos> where do bug triagers go when they die?
<iheartubuntu> is putrid a colour? it sounds like a colour.
<seidos> foul?
<iheartubuntu> just head over to the kubuntu triagers, that will keep you busy ;)
<seidos> foul then, not putrid
<seidos> not putrid = !putrid
<seidos> i have my own bugs to triage
<seidos> i don't use kubuntu, it isn't the default
<iheartubuntu> you sound like a doctor
<seidos> take your medicine
<seidos> i am drinking lemon juice, made in a blender
<seidos> pure
<seidos> 100%
<seidos> recipe is:  put cut up lemons in microwave for 3min, then put in blender, add water until juicy.  100% lemon juice.
<seidos> the secret to alochol is:  taste something crappy.  then act stupid.
<iheartubuntu> not just squeezed lemons? im curious what benefits the rind gives
<iheartubuntu> or is that ruffage
<iheartubuntu> dont eat the seeds. a tree will grow inside of you
<iheartubuntu> seidos -> the future is already awesome. we are on this big mass hurling thousands of miles an hour, circling a sun, circling a galaxy, with billions of planets and galaxies around us. there are butterflies, bees, trees, mammals, humans, you name it on our own mass. you cant get much more awesome than that!
<seidos> iheartubuntu: cats and dogs living together, human sacrifice, mass hysteria!
<iheartubuntu> i digress
<seidos> it's from the ghostbusters movie
<seidos> i should probably be at a monastery focusing on escape or something
<seidos> or a church
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-04
<iheartubuntu> very strange why a uni would block the virtualbox website
<iheartubuntu> hello markdude, how are ya
<MarkDude> great
<MarkDude> How are things with you iheartubuntu ?
<iheartubuntu> working on website
<iheartubuntu> was trying to reach the virtualbox website... wont connect here at a uni
 * MarkDude has some of the gooseberry seeds already starting
<MarkDude> they are slow - so the sooner the better. I plan to have at least 10 of them in my backyard.
<iheartubuntu> thats awesome!
<iheartubuntu> where did you originally get them? on a trip someplace?
<MarkDude> From a friend that has all sorts of weird heirloom stuff
<MarkDude> they are from South America to start I guess
 * pleia2 crawled out of flu coma to send email re: SF ubuntu hour & debian meeting next week, retreats now
<iheartubuntu> yikes. i have been feeling under the weather since tuesday
<iheartubuntu> i was great, then boom, right around lunch time it felt like someone tied chains to me
<iheartubuntu> hope u get better pleia2
<jledbetter> Ok... what in the world. seidos, pleia2 and... It's like ubuflu! but scaleflu?
<MarkDude> jledbetter, Gareth was calling it the Scale plague
<MarkDude> and he was an organizer
<jledbetter> Why'd he put that on the agenda? Goodness ;)
<m4gnus> sorry folks, i may have been part of that issue...
<m4gnus> i had a cold going into the expo
<m4gnus> tried using my purell as much as i could :\
<jledbetter> What's that called? Patient 0?
<m4gnus> yarp
<m4gnus> but to my defense it was only a cold, i saw a guy that looked pretty pale >.>
<jledbetter> Or just something going around. Few bugs at my office too. Pair programming + something going around == unfun ;)
<iheartubuntu> m4gnus - did we meet?
<iheartubuntu> i have scaleflu! yuk!
<jledbetter> Quarantine time! ;)
<m4gnus> iheartubuntu, maybe? what's your name?
<iheartubuntu> i gave scaleflu to my dad!!!
<jledbetter> Haha
<iheartubuntu> i was the guy with the chocolate donuts. i know it
<m4gnus> oh then no...
<m4gnus> i would definitely remember donuts
<m4gnus> i did get to meet pleia2 and DarkwingDuck
<m4gnus> :)
<m4gnus> so sorry to them if they got a cold :(
<jledbetter> iheartubuntu, Are you nocal or socal?
<m4gnus> ok serious question: is it really nerdy to get star struck from meeting them?
<jledbetter> They're good peeps.
<m4gnus> they are, they are
<MarkDude> m4gnus, - meeting some of these folks in person IS really cool
<MarkDude> Anyone up for going to hear some music in SF tomorrow night?
<nUboon2Age> jt
<MarkDude> up for some heavy metal nUboon2Age ?
<nUboon2Age> jtatum_: are you able to make it to the Ubuntu Hour Palo Alto tomorrow night (Tandori Oven on California Ave)? aaditya, crashsystems ?
<nUboon2Age> MarkDude: heavy metal?
<nUboon2Age> jledbetter: ^
<MarkDude> nUboon2Age, tomorrow is the Severed Fifth show in SF
<MarkDude> Kinda like an Ubuntu hour- since jono_ is involved, but there are guitars, and drums, as well as yelling and a moshpit- so that part is different
<jono_> MarkDude, :-)
<jono_> folks, come and check out the show :-)
<MarkDude> aaditya, might make it
<MarkDude> no word on grantbow yet
<jono_> cool :-)
<MarkDude> vsayer, you like loud music?
<vsayer> love it
<nUboon2Age> oh sounds like fun MarkDude and jono_, but i'm soooooo exhuasted i don't think i could make the train trip that would entail.  Sometime soon though. :-)
<nUboon2Age> okay, i have yet to hear back from jtatum_ so i hope he'll let me know.  if he's not going to come i may postpone.
<nUboon2Age> gotta run...
<nUboon2Age> i'll let my upgrade finish before shutting down...
<MarkDude> vsayer, There is a show in SF tomorrow at Club Cocomo
<MarkDude> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=174876099219378
<flickeringlamp> can someone test my webserver for me?
<flickeringlamp> i think it's been hacked
<flickeringlamp> it's http://fictionalphilosophy.org/journal.html
<flickeringlamp> or /images
<flickeringlamp> i can't even browse to /images
<flickeringlamp> anybody awake?
<flickeringlamp> ...
<jyo> Can't connect.
<flickeringlamp> do you get this bogus "XML Parsing error message"?
<jyo> Nope. Address resolves but can't connect.
<jyo> Can't ping it either.
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck, I know you are busy, but I figured I would see if you want anything to do with the creation of the ML for the Socal geeknics
<DarkwingDuck> Garg.
<DarkwingDuck> When MarkDude comes back could someone ping me?
<iheartubuntu> np
<iheartubuntu> MarkDude DarkwingDuck is looking for you
<MarkDude> Ty iheartubuntu
<MarkDude> I have a list of emails of folks tht are interested in geeknics
<MarkDude> And would rather have DD help set it up than a 3rd party
<iheartubuntu> what exactly is a geeknic
<MarkDude> picnic + geeks
<MarkDude> All of those events we had up here with food :)
<MarkDude> http://picasaweb.google.com/tuxwingsgroup/Geeknic#5536688044753202738
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: ping
<MarkDude> Hey there terror that flaps in the night
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: david.wonderly@kubuntu
<MarkDude> I have someone willing to set up  a mailing list
<MarkDude> I would rather we figure out our own
<MarkDude> ]/me also knows you are hella busy
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'm going to be in and out. I can either convo via GTalk (david.wonderly@gmail) ormy email. I'm doing a furneral thing this weekend.
<MarkDude> Gidget Kitchen has the ability to do it, but thinks SoCal would like its own
<MarkDude> NP
<DarkwingDuck> I would like to have our own...
<MarkDude> So talking to you about this is cool?
<DarkwingDuck> Oh yes!
<MarkDude> Just dont want to waste time
<MarkDude> Good deal
<MarkDude> I will email and attach a few to start it off
<DarkwingDuck> Okay sweet
<MarkDude> GK will post the start dialog
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: you have GTalk?
<MarkDude> yes
<MarkDude> well did
 * MarkDude is on 3rd string laptop
<DarkwingDuck> :) Don't use it?
<MarkDude> Long story
<MarkDude> I just want us to have some notes to document the start of this
 * MarkDude likes doing things TOSW
<MarkDude> http://www.theopensourceway.org/wiki/Main_Page
<MarkDude> We can do chat- and take relevant notes- the list should be typed up next week
<MarkDude> Next time having folks TYPE stuff in might save time- well you live and learn
<phoenix3> jtatum: i'm thinking i'll postpone the Ubuntu Hour: Palo Alto to another date.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-05
<phoenix3> I'm moving the Ubuntu Hour: Palo Alto that was going to be tonight to the 25th at 6pm Tandoori Oven on Ca. Ave. jtatum, crashsystems, crashsystems1, aaditya_, jledbetter, pleia2, outofjungle, Yasumoto_
<phoenix3> (Fri night)
<jledbetter> Hm
<m4gnus> oh frak...i just did something goofy on my CR-48
<m4gnus> story time! so i setup 2-step verification on my google account...
<m4gnus> and decided to assign my cr-48 an application password
<m4gnus> dummy me forgot i have to keep entering it in everytime i wanna use the cr-48
<m4gnus> but i didnt memorize the password google gave me
<m4gnus> so no it tells me to plug in the old password if i want to log back in since "my password changed"
<pleia2> m4gnus: doh
<pleia2> I'd never even looked into 2 step verification, weird
<m4gnus> i did it blindly
<m4gnus> that's what i get for playing with 3 OSs at the same time
<pleia2> heh :)
<pleia2> so much for my fever going away, I hate being sick
 * pleia2 mope mope
<akk> pleia2: You too? I've had a fever for 3 days. :(
<akk> The SCALE plague.
<pleia2> yeah, my boyfriend had it tues-thurs, I got sick yesterday
<pleia2> I don't usually run fevers, but this one got me
<akk> Same here -- I haven't had a fever in years.
<akk> This one just doesn't seem to want to go away.
<pleia2> yeah :\
<MarkDude> Who has plans to go to the Maker Fair in May http://makerfaire.com/bayarea/2011/callformakers/
 * MarkDude has a couple of extra tickets for it$25 face value for free
<aaditya_> I wasn't aware about tonight's ubuntu hour.
<MarkDude> Well the point is moot
<MarkDude> :)
<aaditya_> s/about/of/
<iheartubuntu> time to hit the hay here , but ive totally redesigned my website. lemme know if ya'll like i (or not)t... http://iheartubuntu.com/ and any recommendations to make it better! ty
<iheartubuntu> markdude ping
 * iheartubuntu is officially hooked on @twitter
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: not sure how I feel about the trend to have giant images at the top of websites, but otherwise I like the new design, very clean :)
<iheartubuntu> ty :) we'll see how it goes. its going to be ever changing and evolving
<iheartubuntu> site doesnt render well in midori, might have to fix some font sizes
<metta> i'm on empathy, not irc
<iheartubuntu> how u like it?
<iheartubuntu> i use pidgin for my irc since i have a bunch of other contacts in pidgin. i would do xchat but i just dont want too many programs open. no clutter
<iheartubuntu> either that or im lazy
<iheartubuntu> metta, whats your last name? content?
<metta> iheartubuntu: my lastname?  content?
 * iheartubuntu wonders if anyone will get it
<metta> i gotta' use empathy.
<iheartubuntu> whats your meta tag
<iheartubuntu> why do you have to?
<metta> metta = loving kindness in the Pali language
<iheartubuntu> do you like it
<metta> because i <3 ubuntu
<metta> yeah, it isn't bad
<iheartubuntu> do you have empathy for empathy?
<metta> it's multiprotocol
<metta> i want to try out the voip stuff
<metta> haha, i have empathy for ubuntu developers
<iheartubuntu> does icq handle voice/video yet in empathy?
<metta> i don't know, i don't use the icq protocol
<metta> haven't used it in years
<metta> iheartubuntu: how are you and the mrs.?
<metta> i triaged a bunch of my own bugs.  there was stuff filed against 9.10 that never got resolved.  so if it ain't LTS or STS, then it's nothing
<metta> i'm not going to use docky unless it becomes a default package
<iheartubuntu> shes at school and im doing dishes!
<iheartubuntu> its such a beautiful day here in SoCal
<pleia2> it's a bit cloudy here, but I am staying indoors anyway so it's probably for the best :)
<iheartubuntu> my throat hurts real bad when i swallow
<pleia2> fortunately I managed to avoid the sore throat
 * pleia2 knocks on wood
<iheartubuntu> i think i might head to santa barbara tomorrow. so nice there
<iheartubuntu> san diego is nice too
<iheartubuntu> 75 degrees
<pleia2> nice
<akk> It's nice in San Jose, though starting to cloud up now.
<akk> I got the sore throat bigtime, but it only lasted 2 days, not as long as the fever.
<metta> wait, so i have the flu like you guys?
<metta> so someone at SCaLE must've had it
<akk> I don't think it's flu -- at least, I got a flu shot a couple weeks before SCALE.
<iheartubuntu> akk i think i met you with my eyes :) im too shy most time to introduce myself
<iheartubuntu> i pretty much deduced who you were with your name tag
<metta> errrr...hmmm
<akk> iheartubuntu: Yeah, I wondered if we'd crossed paths.
<metta> how can i put this lightly.  i may have made a strain of hpv that is air born.
<metta> and spread it at scale.
<metta> witch doctors
<iheartubuntu> so you are a carrier
<akk> All this sharing and openness really shouldn't extend as far as viruses, IMO. There are limits.
<iheartubuntu> haha
 * iheartubuntu is overdosing on Vit. C
<iheartubuntu> just posted a bunch of nice pics on my house blog
<metta> 50% of women are
<metta> according to wikipedia this is estimated to reach 80%
<metta> not sure when though it says "by age 50"
<metta> which makes no sense
<iheartubuntu> markdude should like the cabbage photo
<iheartubuntu> metta, temp name change?
<iheartubuntu> markdude i sent you some contact info in an IM not sure if you got it
<metta> why wouldn't we want to share information about something as important as our physical well being?
<metta> my fingers feel weird
<metta> it's all fun and games until someone gets hurt
<akk> Sharing information about it is all very well, it's sharing the actual viruses I object to.
<metta> iheartubuntu: yeah, sure
 * iheartubuntu wishes he had a better digital camera
<metta> akk: agreed.  if i shared a virus it was unintentional.  i am actually quite clean.  but the virus may have stayed in my throat.  i'm not sure.
<metta> can viruses ever be good?
<metta> nanotechnological entities...creative destruction.
<metta> go outside
<metta> it's good for you
<metta> i have been going outside regularly
<metta> and sitting in lotus under a tree
<metta> and practicing breath experiencing as described here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/575363/
<metta> MarkDude: http://paste.ubuntu.com/575363/
<iheartubuntu> baseball season just around the corner. used to be a Reds fan
<iheartubuntu> switched to soccer :)
<iheartubuntu> anyone think this would make a good wallpaper? http://tinyurl.com/4m8hvjf
<iheartubuntu> i [picked up a suse disc at scale and cant find it.... must have tossed it!
<metta> hmmm maybe an Angels fan
<metta> iheartubuntu: yeah sure on the wallpaper
<metta> Galaxy!
<metta> \o/
<metta> that's a cool name for a soccer team
<iheartubuntu> because of all the "stars" in hollyweird
<metta> haha
<iheartubuntu> it will be a good game
<metta> i want to play mario galaxy
<iheartubuntu> soccer goes good with a beer
<metta> does csula have a premed program?
<iheartubuntu> is it avail on linux?
<iheartubuntu> no idea
<metta> i don't drink beer.  beer is bad.
<metta> i have to drink lemon juice
<metta> because i am diseased
<iheartubuntu> installed mint fluxbox at work. no desktop icons :\
<iheartubuntu> offtopic! can anyone recommend a good wood cleaner/shine for a really old hardwood floor?
<iheartubuntu> 3 busted laptops... anyone good at troubleshooting them? two of them have nothing coming up on the screen (think motherboard is shot on one) and last one has the center pin for the power plug busted :(
<metta> can anyone else access the amd64 torrents here:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04.2/
<metta> iheartubuntu: the ground pin?
<iheartubuntu> desktop version?
<iheartubuntu> alt version?
<metta> iheartubuntu: desktop and server
<metta> i want to torrent 64bit.
<iheartubuntu> yah works fine
<iheartubuntu> it will be done in 10 min
<metta> restarting firefox fixed it
<metta> weird
<metta> wall-e
 * iheartubuntu opens a 500ml Baltika #3 - life is good
<metta> i should try making a 64 bit 10.10 live usb
<metta> iheartubuntu: pour some on the curb for me
<metta> context.  hmmm
 * iheartubuntu is struggling to find anything good to eat. resorting to hillshire farm lil smokies, olives and candy corn
<metta> i wonder if my usb drive is on its last circuit
<metta> worms eat poop
<metta> does anyone know shuttleworth's email?  i don't see it on his wiki or his launchpad page
<pleia2> mark@ubuntu.com
<metta> great, now i have to formulate an email which he might remotely be interested in reading or clicking on
<metta> thanks pleia2
<metta> i am still literally wearing a fire chief party hat
<iheartubuntu> i think you can do that metta
 * iheartubuntu wife is renewed in uni honor roll society. opposites do attract :)
 * metta laughs and cries
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-06
<metta> running 10.10 64bit now
<metta> santa monica would also be a good place for SCaLE akk
<akk> Santa Monica would give a great place to wander around, go to lunch etc!
<akk> Parking is kind of tough, though, isn't it?
 * akk sings Christine Lavin's "Santa Monica Pier"
<metta> akk: yeah, definitely worse than pasadena, but it's close to the beach and everything.  the parking is better than LAX right now is, though.  and...the beach! \o/
<MarkDude> metta, that smog of being near the airport is not replaceable
<metta> MarkDude: haha
 * metta chokes and dies
<akk> The smog is terrible near LAX -- and worse in the interminable amount of time you have to spend in the Hilton garage (cough, cough).
<metta> hey MarkDude are you sick by chance?  i hear people got sick after SCaLE
<metta> akk: i parked across the street, not in the garage.  there was plenty of free parking.
<akk> FREE parking? I wish somebody had told me about that secret.
<metta> well, you have to walk about two blocks
<metta> some people would rather pay $40 or $20 or whatever it cost
<metta> i saved the money and got a homeless dude a room for the night
<akk> yeah, mom probably wouldn't have wanted to walk 2 blocks, at least on saturday (I would have)
 * akk wonders why spellchecker thinks "wouldn't" is misspelled ... turns out "spellchecker" is too
<metta> what's going on jono?
<metta> is there a place where i can get a list of all the wikis i've made on wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com/community?
<metta> i'm looking on launchpad but i don't see anything
<metta> iheartubuntu: i created a wiki on that key thing.  i just deleted the key and created a new one.
<iheartubuntu> which key?
<metta> iheartubuntu: keyring
<iheartubuntu> did it work
<metta> iheartubuntu: yeah.  you should put fixes you find in the wiki.  help.ubuntu.com/community so that when someone searches it pulls up there.  or wiki.ubuntu.com
<metta> there are a ton of sites instead of it all being in the wiki
<icarus81> Is anyone good with Iptables I have a question?
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude: It never gets old... Lucid bug reporting at it's finest. http://havethebuttonsmovedbackyet.com/
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> mark did make clear - it was NOT time sensitive
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<pleia2> nhaines: have an ETA on Ubucon photos and videos?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-27
<pleia2> meeting in 10 minutes :)
<Faqtotum> post-meeting silence in 11 minutes
<MarkDude> Faqtotum, lol
<MarkDude> Wooooo hoooooo Ubuntu parties
 * MarkDude needs to get to some
<philipballew> Parties are fun
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<pleia2> ok, who all is here for the meeting?
 * eps waves
<MarkDude> Told folks in other Distros to go party with Ubuntu folks, since they have awesome local communities
<iheartubuntu> bows
<akk> o/
<MarkDude> \o meeting
<pleia2> ok, agenda here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12February26
<philipballew> jumps up and down
<pleia2> the Ubuntu Global Jam is coming up on Friday-Sunday :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<pleia2> so far our only Jam planned is one in Walnut Creek on Friday: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1569/detail/
<philipballew> jono has come through once again
<pleia2> there is still time to plan stuff is anyone is interested :)
<pleia2> does anyone have questions about Global Jams?
<philipballew> if some people are unable to attend, is there a way we can participate in a global jam remotely?
<philipballew> without just doing bug stuff all on our own
<pleia2> at our berkeley events we hop on IRC and tell people what we're working on, I'm not sure what jono is planning
<pleia2> and no need to focus on bug stuff, these days global jams are about working together on any project
<pleia2> if we wanted we even could plan to all be on IRC at the same time and tackle something :)
<philipballew> who knows. That person is way to busy.
<philipballew> well we do all live in CA so the timing is right
<pleia2> I'm event planned out :( so if someone else wants to organize an in-channel event that'd be great
 * pleia2 is taking March off except for the Ubuntu Hour ;)
<philipballew> when is that ubuntu hour pleia2 ?
<Faqtotum> The hour of the pangolin is upon us!
<pleia2> philipballew: March 14th
<philipballew> alright!
<philipballew> 12.04 is coming up fast
<eps> Ubuntu 10.04.4 is out now
<pleia2> alright, if anyone wants to do an in-channel jam thing you're welcome to start planning, I can help out if anyone wants some direction
<philipballew> please. I'm already on ubuntu 12.10
<pleia2> Anyone have any announcements or anything else?
<iheartubuntu> how is 1204?
<iheartubuntu> 1110 is pretty solid
<philipballew> the SD ubuntu hour this week had 4 people
<philipballew> 04 is nice
<iheartubuntu> awesom
<pleia2> beta1 for 12.04 comes out on the 1st
<pleia2> when I was at BerkeleyLUG today I spoke with Michael Paoli about a Debian dinner during UDS and Jack about a possible tour of his workplace (has the 8th biggest supercomputer in the world, and it runs linux!)
<pleia2> so I started making a wiki page with ideas: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UDS-Q
<iheartubuntu> does the computer have a first name? :)
<pleia2> maybe Jack will tell us on the tour!
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: any updates on the gaming night proposal? anything you need others to do?
<MarkDude> Yay, monster computer, will be nice to meet our new overlords
<Faqtotum> iheartubuntu: it's o-s-c-a-r
<iheartubuntu> i really havent had much time, but do want to still do something. there are new games popping up in ubuntu software center the past few months... The poker game is multiplayer and i was testing it... very nice
<iheartubuntu> not sure how many can play at once.... at least 10 at a time
<pleia2> cool, can you add some ideas to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/GameNights ? maybe a couple of us can try some out and see what we think
<iheartubuntu> there are more options now anyways since i first mentioned so thats a good thing
<pleia2> we can start small :) maybe just an hour or so with just a few of us participating
<iheartubuntu> ok i will update it tonite
<MarkDude> gamenight +1
<pleia2> great, thanks!
<pleia2> anyone have anything else?
<pleia2> remember to RSVP if you're attending the Jam in Walnut Creek on friday :) http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1569/detail/
<pleia2> so far it's a jono and grantbow party
 * MarkDude will be there
<Faqtotum> pleia2: which one is the dog and which the pony in that show?
<pleia2> oh, speaking of events, I'll be at the Black Girls Code 2012 launch event on Tuesday: http://launchblackgirlscode2012.eventbrite.com/
<pleia2> just learned about the project recently, very cool stuff :)
<Faqtotum> but you're white
<pleia2> I'm also not a girl
<pleia2> anyone can come to support these kids
<Faqtotum> do they code?
<iheartubuntu> im curious what they have coded
<pleia2> Faqtotum: yes, you can learn more about the project here: blackgirlscode.com
<MarkDude> Faqtotum, you are not a donkey, or a spoon. Its ok :)
<pleia2> anything else?
<pleia2> thanks for coming everyone :)
<Faqtotum> i gotta show that site to my other half
<pleia2> now time to order some dinner :d
<eps> http://www.condenaststore.com/-sp/On-the-Internet-nobody-knows-you-re-a-dog-New-Yorker-Cartoon-Prints_i8562841_.htm
<iheartubuntu> i just made one of the best wood fired pizzas ever tonite, but i cant get my POC phone attached to my computer
<Faqtotum> eps: meow
<MarkDude> pleia2, what was that sticker company you got the XFCE done with
<MarkDude> ?
<MarkDude> I mean for
<MarkDude> nvrmind the grammar part
<pleia2> MarkDude: moo.com
<MarkDude> Ty pleia2
<Faqtotum> that domain must have cost a bundle
<pleia2> Faqtotum: particularly when you remember they're a uk company - they have moo.co.uk too!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, March 11th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> pleia2: yay, we're e-famous! (re: Wikipedia)
<pleia2> :)
<philipballew> nhaines, what you mean?
<pleia2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taskwarrior
<pleia2> I was quoted, saying nhaines told me about it :)
 * philipballew reads
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Moo is great... I have four boxes of business cards from them and for t-shirts use CustomInk they cant be beat
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Right on
<dragon> MarkDude: pong
<nhaines> BotenAnna: I was discussing some space EVA research I was doing with a friend of mine yesterday.
<nhaines> I mentioned you'd die of heatstroke without active cooling and he said you'd freeze.
<BotenAnna> lol i am a furnace
<nhaines> I said you wouldn't radiate heat fast enough because it's *space* and there's nothing to radiate into, and then he said the temperature was too cold.
<nhaines> BotenAnna: so I trolled the conversation and said radiation can't take place without a medium, like some sort of aether.
<MarkDude> dragon, so you are busy this weekend?
<BotenAnna> lol
<BotenAnna> troll science!
<nhaines> BotenAnna: unfortunately it immediately tripped his troll sensor.
<nhaines> But when he realized I only meant that you'd die of heatstroke without active cooling, the conversation could continue and I could talk about the *important* parts.  :P
<nhaines> BotenAnna: also jag känner en bot. Hon heter Anna, Anna heter hon.
<dragon> MarkDude: other than moving, not really
<BotenAnna> im sitting on my ventrilos playing the dotas
<MarkDude> BotenAnna, I have a friend in Bulgaria that was DJing on sencond life, and I was listening to their livestream
<MarkDude> Asked for any requests.
 * MarkDude suggested the song about the WoW server
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-02-29
<philipballew_> if only there was a way LibreOffice would type my papers for me...
<iheartubuntu> i updated the Game Night wiki... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/GameNights
<iheartubuntu> feel free to add comments, change, etc
<iheartubuntu> maybe we can whittle down the list
<iheartubuntu> would anyone like to test "pyscrabble" with me right now? it should be available in the software center
<MarkDude> Whats the link for the Ubuntu parties?
<MarkDude> The Jonopalooza one?
<iheartubuntu> Jonopalooza.com
<iheartubuntu> :D
<MarkDude> So its only listed in UTC
<MarkDude> For a local event
<MarkDude> in one timezone, that makes it rather simple to share with folks....
<MarkDude> XD
<pleia2> that's just because jono didn't set a timezone for the venue
<pleia2> which is kind of weird
<pleia2> I can fix it, sec
<pleia2> MarkDude: fixed
<MarkDude> Yes it said March 2, 2012 10:30 UTC
<pleia2> Fri, 02 March 2012 10:30 - 17:00 PST
<pleia2> :)
<MarkDude> Good, I did not see Jono and G there before the sun rises
<pleia2> lol
<MarkDude> Thx pleia2 I was inviting a friend
<MarkDude> And was like well, just a second
<pleia2> sure
<MarkDude> Shame it ends at like 5 tho, so it wont be the same time as G-Lug
<MarkDude> I dont think they can make it
<MarkDude> Hmm I forgot my LP stuff. Besides, people are more likely to show up if they dont expect to see me there :D
 * philipballew_ would only come if MarkDude was there
<philipballew_> aint no party like a MarkDude party
<MarkDude> Fair enough.
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> Jono's no slouch at parties, he is a downright role model
<MarkDude> Did you see that Jono what people think I do picture?
<philipballew_> yeah, I saw that. the meme seemed to nail it I think
<MarkDude> Well, minus the what he actually does should have had some booze nearby :)
<MarkDude> Those that did not see in on FB http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2424094/Jono%20Cm.jpg
<iheartubuntu> PyScrabble anyone? :)
<philipballew> Whats the proper way to upgrade kernels in debian?
<philipballew_> still waiting on the libreoffice plugin to write papers for me. Any takers here who wanna write it for me?
<MarkDude> philipballew_ I started using my phone to take dictation, sorta like having someone write for you
<philipballew_> my papers on a summery of a book. Maybe if i just block quote the entire sections from the book, I'll get by.
<philipballew_> in my writing class last year i got in trouble because every paper i was assigned I chose typing it on why Linux is the best thing ever
<philipballew_> so i had to switch to typing all my papers to Discuss Star Wars. they didnt like that either
<philipballew_> MarkDude, i think i should do something like that. might be easy
<MarkDude> Well it only does a sentence or 2
<philipballew_> im also considering bringing a typewritter to class one day to take notes on and see if anyone notices
<MarkDude> good enough forr me thol
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> do it
<MarkDude> take pics
 * MarkDude is not ready to let google fine tune my results yet
<MarkDude> no point in fighting it tho, I have enoughaudio/video of me already on web
<philipballew_> march first is the day.
 * philipballew_ needs to delete all of his shufflin dancing videos on youtube now
<philipballew_> cant have google know im a bad dancer
<nhaines> philipballew_: Android 4.0 does infinite, realtime speech-to-text.
<nhaines> So if you're really looking for cheap dictation....  (I think Dragon might have some Android software as well, but not sure on that.)
 * philipballew_ has a 4 year old att go-phone.
<philipballew_> is a brick!
<philipballew_> actually I take that back. It usually breaks all time. Its a samsung though.there usually really sturdy
<nhaines> I like my old Samsung phones.
<philipballew_> there good. I used to have a sony ericcson, but it broke. and this one ife had for 3 years and still works fine.
<philipballew_> it makes calls and texts. its all i need as i always have my laptop with me and i live at a place with free wifi everywhere
 * MarkDude hella loves his smartphone
<MarkDude> Had a razr 3 WITHOUT sd card up until a few weeks ago
<MarkDude> Somehow had phones more pink than pleia2
<MarkDude> I would break one, and friends would give me old phones- always extra pink
<MarkDude> They are very good to have, unless you just use fruit ninja or angry birds :)
<philipballew_> all the hipsters and hipster wannabees have iphones. they think there really cool because they have siri
<philipballew_> someone in my math class lat week semester used seri on a math class...
<raevol> cyanogenmod ftw
<raevol> though i can't run it on my droid x :(
<BotenAnna> i run miui.us
<BotenAnna> it owns
<BotenAnna> 420 send all your mobile phone data to Chinese spies every day :D
<nhaines> BotenAnna: I am sad because I am downloading Windows 8 but it is very slow.
<BotenAnna> nhaines> BotenAnna: I am sad because I am downloading Windows 8
<BotenAnna> this seems to be the only important part
<nhaines> BotenAnna: I intend to reinstall Ubuntu 12.04 on my secondary machine at work once beta hits tomorrow, so I can have it running Windows 8 for a day.
<BotenAnna> tiles
<nhaines> Also I just realized that the product key in the FAQ and the product key on the download pages are different and this angers me.
 * MarkDude has Android. Figured I would ruin any FOSS street cred I have if I got an Iphone
<MarkDude> Well any I may have left since I started using photoshop
<MarkDude> Which folks tell me I am going to hell for...
<BotenAnna> honestly like, if someone's mad about someone using photoshop they can start by using the energy instead to go make the gimp not terrible
<BotenAnna> they can start by changing the name to something that isn't horribly ableist
<nhaines> BotenAnna: surely you should be *able* to see past the name.
<nhaines> See what I did there?
<BotenAnna> :V
<nhaines> BotenAnna: someone was upset at me the other day because I had a chance to buy Photoshop CS5 for like $37 or something but I didn't.  I don't even remember where the offer was from.
<BotenAnna> GNU IMP would be a cool name, with an imp mascot or something
<nhaines> BotenAnna: that's already what they have.
<BotenAnna> maybe an imp with gnu horns
<BotenAnna> this is already like way cooler after 1 minute of brainstorming
<BotenAnna> we all lose with ableism~
 * philipballew_ can get great deals like that as a information systems major in college
 * philipballew_ doesn't take any offers
<nhaines> I should've grabbed Office 10 when I had the chance.  But I didn't have an OS to run it on at the time.
<philipballew_> my uncle tried to give me visual studio for free last month, but when i said "no thanks. I use vi" he said"well thats your problem" :)
<jtatum> some people, when confronted with a problem, think, "i know, i'll use visual studio!"
<MarkDude> GIMP name sucks. I NEVER use the name with the public
 * MarkDude still uses GIMP tho. CS5 can do some things gimp simply CANT
<philipballew_> gim by name means bad.
<MarkDude> at all
<MarkDude> Well its not a nice word to use
 * MarkDude used to use word lame all the time
<MarkDude> no longer do
<philipballew_> had cs5 punning perfectly under wine last year
<MarkDude> it offends some
<MarkDude> well I may end up doing that
<philipballew_> it would offend someone with a disability for sure.
<MarkDude> I dont mind photoshop, as much as I DONT LIKE using Windows
 * MarkDude was called gimp when he was in a wheelchair, it was mildly amusing, since what I had was temp
<MarkDude> Cant imagine how annoying it must be to hear from some
<philipballew_> offending asside, if i made a piece of software i would not call my software disabled. even if there  was an acronym for the word disabled.
 * MarkDude wanted to make his own version of Ubuntu at one time
<MarkDude> put the buttons on the correct side, and also change the gimp name to ANYTHING ELSE at all
<MarkDude> wanted to call it Dudebuntu
<MarkDude> :D
 * MarkDude kids about the rest, really did want to make RTF version with just icon name change nothing else
<philipballew_> for people with a condition such as that, which is so visible to society, it can be hard to be accepted. Its sad in some ways. What I find sad and somewhat amusing is when people try to be nice to someone in a whearchair for the sole reason of being nice that their in a chain so they go and talk to them, then they talk SLOW and LOAD to them
<philipballew_> dont worry MarkDude im gonna make sure all official ubuntu cd's for 12,04 antecedently say Philbuntu on them
<jyo> So did anyone manage to actually order a Raspberry Pi last night?
<philipballew_> i trued, but was unable to
<philipballew_> *tried
<philipballew_> could be that the paged times out, or his card was declined
 * philipballew_ is a poor college student
<MarkDude> Rock it
<MarkDude> maybe put oldskool like sticker on it- with you in circle of friends- with yourself
<philipballew_> like the old 8.whatever cd's with the people holding hands
 * MarkDude wants like 12 PIs ty
<BotenAnna> 20:55 < philipballew_> it would offend someone with a disability for sure.
<BotenAnna> i'm not disabled in any way that "lame" would apply but i'm offended by narrowminded language that equates someone with a physical disability with "bad"
<BotenAnna> i expect more out of decent people
<philipballew_> i dont think its bad
<philipballew_> i agree with you BotenAnna
<BotenAnna> right so using "lame" as a substitution for "bad" is... bad! :)
<philipballew_> does lame have two meanings maybe?
<philipballew_> it can be seen that way?
<philipballew_> or it could be seen and used like some people use the term gay to mean stupid
<BotenAnna> you can't divorce the two
<BotenAnna> using gay to mean stupid is not approrpiate, either
<BotenAnna> the very premise that "gay" is equivalent to "bad" is horrid
<BotenAnna> because that's what it comes from
<BotenAnna> there's no way to use gay as a pejorative devoid of homophobic context
<philipballew_> its weird
<BotenAnna> well its pretty straightforward really
<BotenAnna> equating people's innate trates that they have no control over with "bad" is not a thing that decent people do
<BotenAnna> so if you want to be a decent person, don't do it :)
<philipballew_> the thought that what someones desires for sex are related to their intelligence level is sad. But I would say that some people who use it dont think about it when they do
<BotenAnna> even like, calling people stupid can be pretty ableist
<BotenAnna> im trying to do that less myself, but that one is horribly pervasive
<BotenAnna> and i myself have to get over the less intelligent = bad way of thinking
<BotenAnna> but its the least i can do to work on being a basically decent person
<philipballew_> all places say you shouldnt. all people with decent morals wouldnt even
<philipballew_> even the bible says people who call someone a fool are in danger of hells fire.
<BotenAnna> haha i forgot about that verse
<BotenAnna> but good point :)
<philipballew_> growing up in placer county, the most right wing county is ca, i would hear many gay, racist slurs come out like nothing. Makes me wonder if they know what they really mean...
<BotenAnna> will remember that if im ever talking to a christian that is being stubborn about ableism ;)
<philipballew_> that verse is even in what is the new testament BotenAnna , so no Christian can claim it is anything they are not accountable for.  fyi BotenAnna
<philipballew_> and fool, by some's logic fool means gimp, lame and gay. so therefor... not a nice thing to say
<BotenAnna> one of the reasons im not particularly religious anymore is that there was way more time spent causing divisions between, say, christianity and LGBT/GSM people, than educating people on ableism :3
<BotenAnna> just in retrospect now, weird priorities
<BotenAnna> actually i have an ubuntu question
<BotenAnna> to bring things on topic
<philipballew_> do it!
<BotenAnna> so i always have problems with more than one ssh key
<BotenAnna> it only ever seems to use the first one
<BotenAnna> how do i specify id_rsa.1 and such to be used as keys, or specify explicitly when necessary
<BotenAnna> ok well for starters, dont ssh from another computer that doesn't have you rkeyfile lmao
<broder> BotenAnna: you want to use -i
<BotenAnna> broder: thanks, i ended up trying that :D
<nhaines>   
<jyo> Could always specify IdentityFile for the host in your .ssh/config
<philipballew_> Hey! I finished my paper!!!
<nhaines> philipballew_: found the "write paper" command?
<nhaines> Unity HUD will make that even faster come April.
<philipballew_> true, nhaines It look me a long time reading man pages, but i finially found it. saved me from having to read the book
 * MarkDude was ordained online, and is willing to perform marriages of people gay straight , whatever
<MarkDude> I know a few real ministers or whatever their title is that do too:)
 * MarkDude has never had luck with more than one ssh key, I think they fight it out or sumthin'.....
<MarkDude> :D
<philipballew_> my paper is on Early Christian history and I pray I dont misspell gentile with a word that sounds similar. Thats what happened last time...
<nhaines> pleia2: cats.
 * philipballew_ loves cats
<pleia2> cats++
 * philipballew_ has two
<philipballew_> i always see stray ones around here and I wanna snatch one sometime and take it home with me
 * philipballew_ is out
<MarkDude> Cats are great. The 6 month old 10 pound kitten has really figured out how to type, hit enter, as well as open all sorts of dialogs and random pages
<bkerensa> MarkDude: http://i.imgur.com/p5urc.png
<MarkDude> What is that pic of bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: That would be a giant candy cane man walking down the streets in Portland
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> they are occupying the streets again
<MarkDude> Right on
<MarkDude> Portland does not do boring either
<bkerensa> I'm glad they stay downtown and don't try that nonsense on the East Side
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> CAn I expect to see this in upcoming episode of Portlandia?
<BotenAnna> im only impressed if there is a bird on the candy cane man
<bkerensa> MarkDude: They are occupying the Oregonian offices right now
<bkerensa> heh
<MarkDude> Did you see the mayor on Portlandia?
<MarkDude> He was making some fun of himself and the city.
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Yeah I have seen a little bit
<MarkDude> He is rather funny. I highly doubt he would have been elected without name like sam Adams
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Yeah... He is not running for re-election but I doubt he had a chance at being re-elected anyways and likely most of the city council will lose their seats
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Well, I really like how Portland in general could care less how gay he is
<MarkDude> I mean folkks that hated his politics mostly never brought it up
<MarkDude> Hey is that the mayor in drag? Yep (everyone goes back to what they were doing)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-01
<philipballew_> Has anyone seen a good app for android that would let me backup to a file server I have in my house?
<BotenAnna> isn't there ubuntu one for android? use the ~*cloud*~
<MarkDude> If you want to go all non FOSS- Dropbax is easy enough
<MarkDude> box rahter
<philipballew_> well i already have a home server set up. I could just make it a shared folder for android or whatever android calls it. But ubuntu one is not a bad idea
<iheartubuntu> hey all. is anyone here a motherboard expert? my sis is having a really strange thing happen to her computer. it has ubuntu 11.10 and can run for days and days doing ubuntu games and other apps, but when she plays World of Warcraft through WINE the computer will just shut off after about 30 minutes of gameplay.
<pleia2> I'd run a ram test for a few hours
<akk> Or check the temperature.
<iheartubuntu> I put in a new power supply thinking it might have been going bad and it did not resolve the issue. Ive also completed a couple memory tests on different days with no errors
<iheartubuntu> im now thinking of checkign the ram sticks one at a time
<iheartubuntu> a bit of research online has some people complaining about the video card specifically
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: thanks for updating the gaming page :) I wasn't on the right machine to play games the other night but if you have the opportunity again soon I can make some time (and be at my desk :))
<iheartubuntu> so i dont think its an issue with WOW in WINE on Ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> PyScrabble is awesome :) im curious how many people can play it at once
<akk> Group scrabble sounds fun.
<iheartubuntu> so if the ram checks out, its leading me to either a motherboard problem or a video card problem
<iheartubuntu> im up for a pyscrabble game right now if anyone wants to test it
<iheartubuntu> after installing pyscrabble, create a free account on the main server...  pyscrabble.califorest.com:9999
<akk> I'm game for it ... do you know if it's possible to switch machines in the middle of a game?
<iheartubuntu> i dont know about that
<akk> I'm on the laptop now but expecting to move out to the office shortly, maybe should move before starting a game.
<akk> Also, do check temperature on the board before completely discounting heat as the problem.
<iheartubuntu> its serious when ive pinned pyscrabble to my unity bar
<akk> heh
<akk> I've had several machines that had problems due to overheating (mostly AMD machines).
<MarkDude> Gareth, ping
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: er, I can make some time that's not during my work day :)
<iheartubuntu> there are two BIG fans... one sucking air to the big heat sink and another pushing it out the computer, plus a huge fan on the PSU now
<iheartubuntu> ohh right :)
<Gareth> MarkDude: pong
<iheartubuntu> maybe tonite or tomorrow nite
<pleia2> yeah that's good
 * MarkDude just had a person ask about their prize from Scale
<pleia2> I'll be around this evening after 6:30
<MarkDude> They are German, so I am scared
 * MarkDude kids
<iheartubuntu> be careful... words just seem to come to me after a beer
<akk> iheartubuntu: what does it want for "hostname" when I register?
<pleia2> I'm terrible at scrabble
<iheartubuntu> pyscrabble.califorest.com:9999
<iheartubuntu> there should be two boxes that have opened
<Gareth> MarkDude: which prize?
<iheartubuntu> one a server listing and another the login page
<akk> It's giving me 2 windows -- in one I can pick pyscrabble.califorest.com:9999 but in the other it wants username, passwd and hostname.
<akk> Do I have to retype pyscrabble.califorest.com:9999 in the hostname field even though I've picked it in the first window?
<iheartubuntu> if you have never registered, register on the server listing page in the pyscrabble.califorest.com:9999 server
 * MarkDude is having him join channel
<MarkDude> Or you can join #fedora-design :)
<iheartubuntu> you have to click the register icon to register a name and pass
<akk> Oh, I see, the login page is pointless until I click Register at which point it gives me yet a third window.
<iheartubuntu> exactly
<iheartubuntu> once you get past this part is works fine
<akk> Okay, I'm in
<iheartubuntu> so ive created a game
<MarkDude> Well, he night be scared if this being Ubuntu channel - lol
<akk> Should I "join game"?
<iheartubuntu> and people can go into that game now
 * akk does so
<iheartubuntu> and when ready id click start
<iheartubuntu> anyone else ready to risk their careers for a little scrabble?
<akk> c'mon, some other people join us
<akk> and meanwhile I'm going to get more coffee before we start
<iheartubuntu> ok
<iheartubuntu> me too
<iheartubuntu> ok we have for scrabblers now!
<iheartubuntu> come on philip... you can ditch class for some scrabble
<iheartubuntu> markdude... tomatoes will be OK
<MarkDude> What link for the game?
<iheartubuntu> you have to install pyscrabble
<iheartubuntu> its in the reps
<iheartubuntu> ready?
<akk> I'm ready (as much as I'm gonna be, anyway :)
<iheartubuntu> that was a lot of fun
<akk> It was!
<nhaines> Who won?
<akk> iheartubuntu won.
<iheartubuntu> Ubuntu Gaming Night won!
<akk> But the lead was trading off all through the game.
<akk> So there was plenty of tension. :)
<nhaines> It's not night?
<iheartubuntu> yeah. hitting a long word and those colored squares is mighty helpful
<iheartubuntu> we were testing the gameplay
<akk> It worked well.
<iheartubuntu> the built in dictionary is smart. my only wish is that it had offline play with just computer AI to play and learn on your own
<iheartubuntu> although you can create a game and play as the only player, adding words.
 * MarkDude is hella down with doing a gaming night
<MarkDude> :)
<iheartubuntu> according to wikipedia, scrabble is a 2-4 player game. not sure what pyscrabble allows since i can play the game online by myself.
<philipballew> compiling a kernel confuses the crap out of me...
<nhaines> Ubuntu 12.04 is now in beta. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta1
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-02
<iheartubuntu> so Netflix works on Chrome OS, but not on Ubuntu. And Netflix also doesnt work on the Hexxeh builds of Chrome OS either. Is it possible that a simple package needs to be installed on Ubuntu or even something as simple as a folder being copied from Chrome OS and placed in Ubuntu?
<akk> Certainly seems possible, since chromeos is linux based.
<akk> It would be awesome if you figured that out and documented it.
<akk> Doesn't work in chrome (not chromium) on ubuntu either?
<iheartubuntu> not on ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> i started a chipin people can donate to and whomever figures out netflix on linux wins the prize. right now the prize is a whopping twelve dollars
<iheartubuntu> is google renting their laptops for $30 a month now someplace? i might consider getting one so i can rack this
<iheartubuntu> * crack
<akk> I wish -- that would be very handy if it included 3g service.
<akk> laptop rentals would be super handy in general, but I've never heard of anyone doing it.
<iheartubuntu> that was their original intention last may was $20/mo rentals
<iheartubuntu> I see the top of the line chromebook on newegg for $450... looks like nothing more than a netbook... 12" screen, only 16GB SSD drive and 2GB memory? what will you do with it besides browse the web
<akk> Works fine as a netbook, or add an external disk if you need more storage.
<iheartubuntu> im currently watching an interesting docu called "Thrive"
 * iheartubuntu puts on his +1.50 glasses from the 99 cent store
<akk> 99c store +1
<iheartubuntu> WOW!
<iheartubuntu> if it was the $1.01 store do you think you would get more for your money?
<akk> I know I wouldn't
<akk> because we have dollar tree, and it's worse value than 99c
<akk> (99c is actually 99.99c, so there's not really much difference in price)
<akk> but 99c has better selection.
<iheartubuntu> i dont recall ever seeing any computer related items at a 99c store
<akk> hmm ... I think I have, but can't think what. Oh -- I bought a (really chintzy, but light, good for laptop case) mousepad once.
<iheartubuntu> i have to use a book for my mousepad. desk is too smooth
<iheartubuntu> actually its "american bungalow" magazine
<akk> I've used magazines, but they're often too shiny to work well so I use mousepads when possible.
 * MarkDude likes using old books with that sorta fake leather
<MarkDude> Bigger than most mousepads if you pick the right book
<MarkDude> Anyone else going to WC tomorrow?
<iheartubuntu> Womens Cycling? count me in!
 * iheartubuntu upgrading laptop to 12.04
<philipballew> I like trackballs
<philipballew> I say it here because saying it anywhere else would be meaningless as they would not care
<iheartubuntu> wth!!!! 12.04 is getting rid of mahjong?
<iheartubuntu> a 12.04 disc is 700+ mb and the upgrade is 1.3gb... that doesnt make much sense.
<MarkDude> Fedora only uses like trackballs +1
<MarkDude> Hmmm
<MarkDude> Copy past fail
 * MarkDude likes trackballs.
<MarkDude> And was going to point out how dumb Fedora is for haiving live cd be 605 MB
<MarkDude> I mean it used to be like 550 - all that space could be used to add some coll stuff
<MarkDude> philipballew, have you seen the zombie kid saying I like turtles?
<bkerensa> mm
<bkerensa> Tonight was good food and good talk about Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Looks like Ubuntu Oregon will be renting a van for LinuxFest NW Tour
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: netflix's licensing agreements with content providers won't allow them to release on linux until there is a way to confirm a certain amount of security for their content
<pleia2> it only works on chromebooks if they don't have developer mode enabled
<pleia2> see, with developer mode you can poke around the filesystem - they don't want that
<philipballew> iheartubuntu, just reverse engineer ms silver light. NBD.
<bkerensa> pleia2: It will come
<bkerensa> :)
<philipballew> mount the drive
<iheartubuntu> so you cant open a file manager of any kind in chromeos?
<philipballew> i use amazon prime. its the best for me
<bkerensa> Netflix is pushing for HTML5 with DRM for obvious reasons
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: not unless it's in developer mode
<iheartubuntu> nbd?
<pleia2> it's easy enough to switch it over (at least on the cr-48s it's a switch in the battery area)
<bkerensa> pleia2: What if you install bash and then just go to terminal from GUI with dev mode disabled?
<philipballew> MarkDude, Its the best!
<bkerensa> yeah the switch on the Samsung ChromeBooks is in a USB cover area
<pleia2> bkerensa: the terminal without dev mode is restricted to a very small set of commands, even if you install more you can't access it
<bkerensa> hmm
<iheartubuntu> im thinking of getting a hold of a chromebook and copying the netflix folder or whatever i can find :) and stick it in my chromium browser folder on ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> theres got to be something super easy here
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: it wont work... I have the Netflix ChromeOS plugin
<MarkDude> philipballew, I hella laughed at it- and felt bad- thought the kid was *special*
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: it doesn't persist, so you'd need to find a way to access it while it's running and serving netflix
<bkerensa> :)
<iheartubuntu> netflix doesnt work on the hexxeh builds either
<bkerensa> I have tried every which way to get it to work on Chromium
<philipballew> btw iheartubuntu its no big deal :)
<pleia2> even then, I'm not sure how it works
<MarkDude> saw him interviewed after it became famous, nope he is just a bit goofy
<philipballew> we all were at that age
<bkerensa> solution to not having Netflix is to just get a Roku 2 or Boxee
<pleia2> it gives me errors pretty often complaining I'm in dev mode (I'm not), so even the current solution they use is annoying
<pleia2> yeah, my TV does netflix (and uses a linux kernel)
<bkerensa> although the Roku 2 Netflix GUI is ugly
<iheartubuntu> bkerensa there is some sort of error the chrome app gives i think
<bkerensa> I use my Xbox 360 for Netflix
<iheartubuntu> and roku doesnt work when on the road and you wanna watch something in your netflix acct
<philipballew> iheartubuntu, try a video game emulator?
<bkerensa> iheartubuntu: True but a roku is so small you could put it in a laptop bag
<iheartubuntu> the emulators apparently cannot connect to the internet (like dolphin)
<bkerensa> and you can connect a roku to your laptop via hdmi
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> my 3DS does netflix, so does my phone
<pleia2> I have no shortage of netflix devices ;)
<bkerensa> so does mine but oy vay the data use would be epic unfun
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> my TV now does HBO, but to get HBO streaming you need cable services with HBO, crazy heads
<iheartubuntu> i dont know how many people ive sent images to last month and they never got them since they cancelled their data plans! gettin pricey!
<iheartubuntu> and now i read ATT is throttling users who have the unlimited packages
<pleia2> sprint actually is the only carrier that does unlimited
<pleia2> err, without throttling
<iheartubuntu> major league soccer dropped MS silverlight at the end of last year and are moving to flash... YAY!
<pleia2> too bad adobe dropped flash for linux ;P
<iheartubuntu> ugggh
<pleia2> unless you use chrome!
<philipballew> we all alone!
<iheartubuntu> flash still working for me in ff
<pleia2> but firefox should come out with a plugin soon enough
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: yeah, it just won't be updated moving forward
<iheartubuntu> ugggh
<philipballew> i see ubuntu shipping chrome eventually as default if fllash is still needed
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: http://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2012/02/adobe-and-google-partnering-for-flash-player-on-linux.html
<iheartubuntu> 10 minutes to download 1.3gb and 3 hours to install. i should have burned an ISO and installed from a USB chip instead
<pleia2> firefox has already talked about  a pepper plugin since the announcement
<pleia2> philipballew: they can ship chromium but not chrome
<iheartubuntu> someone send Torvalds an Ubuntu disc please... http://news.efytimes.com/e1/79760/Torvalds-Slams-openSUSE-And-Its-Security-Policies
<philipballew> yeah, thats right. I run chrome though
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: he complains about everything :)
<philipballew> but he has a nice cat
<iheartubuntu> philip... you are back to chrome?
<iheartubuntu> best thing i ever did.... move to thunderbird
<iheartubuntu> wait.. get married.
<pleia2> haha
<iheartubuntu> wait wait wait! not get married!
<philipballew> i dont really like offline mail clients for myself tbh.
<iheartubuntu> find true luv
<iheartubuntu> tbh?
<iheartubuntu> M.I.G.O.
<iheartubuntu> (man im gettin old)
<philipballew> to be honest
<iheartubuntu> ahh
<iheartubuntu> one of my complaints with chrome was if i had too many tabs open chrome would hang
<pleia2> yeah, it noms memory
<iheartubuntu> and when i used google reader... it would never work well in chrome. go figure.
<iheartubuntu> i have like 20 tabs open in ff right now and no prob
<pleia2> but I don't keep many tabs open, so it's still faster for me than firefox (though firefox has improved a lot)
<pleia2> I hate to say it, but it's been cold this winter
<pleia2> the Mainer in me is laughing so
<philipballew> did it touch 50 pleia2 ? :)
<iheartubuntu> no lyz... the coldness here is different somehow.
<iheartubuntu> serious
<pleia2> philipballew: it's 46 now!
<iheartubuntu> i can take 10 degrees in VT, but 40 here is like frozen
<pleia2> been in the 40s at night for like a month
<iheartubuntu> i cant explain
<pleia2> I don't miss the cold
<iheartubuntu> too many serious injuries from car accidents in the snow and ice
<pleia2> yeah, there is that
<iheartubuntu> i ordered my sis a nice video card with two huge fans on it. i hope this solves her crashing problem
<pleia2> mostly I was talking about being chilled to the bone for 4 months, hot chocolate and fireplaces only go so far :)
<pleia2> ah, hope so!
<iheartubuntu> i cant believe her system76 computer is already 4 years old
<iheartubuntu> she paid like $1800 for it too and it can only handle 4gb max of mem
<pleia2> wow
<iheartubuntu> and she only uses it for world of warcraft :)
<iheartubuntu> the cost does not justify the means for me!
<pleia2> my little sister plays WoW like it's her job (I think it might be, she doesn't work :P)
<pleia2> runs a guild and all kinds of things
<iheartubuntu> yah my sister too
<iheartubuntu> but shes like 95 years old
<iheartubuntu> ok maybe not that old
<iheartubuntu> :-)
<pleia2> she was bored so I tried to get her to run Ubuntu and work with me on projects, then she discovered WoW, so much for that :)
<iheartubuntu> is she running it on wine?
<pleia2> nope :(
<iheartubuntu> from what ive seen wow looks like it runs better on ubuntu then in windows
<pleia2> hah
<iheartubuntu> in ubuntu you can expand the window and go full screen
<iheartubuntu> and force quit or xkill or x out of it if it is acting funny
<pleia2> that's the kind of thing that most bothered me when I started using Linux and had to use Windows sometimes
<pleia2> in Windows you don't have options, things work the way they work, and if something goes wrong you reboot
<pleia2> how do people live like that?! :)
<iheartubuntu> i wish WINE had the option to close out an app if its not responding. right now on an app i use... dreamweaver, or even future pinball... efen after i finish using the program it will still be running and using some cpu in the background unless i kill the process
<iheartubuntu> * even
<iheartubuntu> i notice this with evernote too
<iheartubuntu> so i just use the web version instead
<pleia2> anyway, everyone in my family thinks I'm some crazy computer wizard who uses these strange, complicated computer thing and they won't touch it, it's even worse now that I live in a city in california, I have no credibility left ;)
<iheartubuntu> you havent converted all of them?
<pleia2> none of them
<pleia2> I sent my aunt a CD and a copy of the Ubuntu Manual, but she bought a new laptop instead :\
<iheartubuntu> ive converted everyone except for two brothers. one who plays games a lot, and another who says he needs MS office for editing contracts
<philipballew> Its called learned helplessnes
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: admittedly, I don't live near any family (and haven't for years)
<iheartubuntu> just upgraded my dad and sis to 11.10 and so far they love the new unity
<philipballew> they think there no way theyll understand computers
<iheartubuntu> while i dont own or use any MS products anymore, i still have some of their stock. its stable and i earn dividends. if only apple paid dividends
<iheartubuntu> that scrabble game turned out good today
<pleia2> yeah, scrabble was fun
<iheartubuntu> i dont know if people are up for that sort of low graphics fun though
<iheartubuntu> i like fps, but that gets boring after a while
<pleia2> I'm dyslexic and there is no chance I'll ever win a game of scrabble, I am fun the play with!
<pleia2> and I don't mind losing :)
<iheartubuntu> i didnt want to say anything, but i had test played a few other people over the last week and lost all the games :)
<iheartubuntu> u just have to hit the x2 and x3 squares to get the points
<philipballew> maybe ubuntu will go public
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: yeah, I should look up online what those squares mean, I was hyper focused on actually getting words made out of my letters
<pleia2> and truly, I'd be lost without shuffle
<iheartubuntu> the problem with going public is a company has to churn out profits to keep shareholders happy
<iheartubuntu> apple for example makes profits from chinese workers instead of american workers
<philipballew> very true. thats why philip ballew inc will never go public
<iheartubuntu> (you could insert most any company in place of apples name above)
<philipballew> my 8 dollar an hour job gets me nowhere
<iheartubuntu> hey hows that going
<philipballew> great! making a lubuntu image to put into laptop to go to churches In Africa!
<philipballew> South Africa!
<pleia2> cool :)
<iheartubuntu> qi was a good word
<iheartubuntu> the only Q word i can remember :)
<pleia2> the trouble with q is the common u dependency
<philipballew> thats where apt-get comes in
<philipballew> its helps me remember the U
<pleia2> I wasn't sure it would take qi :) it's chinesee!
<pleia2> -e
<iheartubuntu> parcheesee?
<pleia2> stuck e key :)
<iheartubuntu> there is also "gtkatlantic" to play monopoly
<pleia2> I haven't played openarena in years
<pleia2> we used to have Unreal Tournament LAN parties (it ran on linux even in 2002!)
<iheartubuntu> if anyone has any game ideas... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/GameNights
<pleia2> but UT is a bit long in the tooth these days, and you have to buy it
<iheartubuntu> those were the good days
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> hauling CRT monitors to LAN parties, oh yeah!
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/images/MyImages/Photos/pl2/pl2langeek.jpg
<pleia2> ^^ like that
<pleia2> (I was also skinny back then, those /where/ the days!)
<philipballew> crt monitors are cool. last forever
<pleia2> not when your cats sleep on top of them
<pleia2> for instance: http://simcoec.at/images/one_of_your_toys.jpg
<philipballew> yeah, my cat chubbs thinks my keybord is the best place. even if im typing
<pleia2> and in finding that I remembered the best bad simcoe picture ever: http://simcoec.at/images/lamp_cat.jpg
<pleia2> although this is in the running too: http://simcoec.at/images/bad_kitty_01.jpg
<philipballew> id hate to burn myself on a lamp like that
<pleia2> she has no fear
<philipballew> How is she doing these days?
<pleia2> she's had a rough couple of days actually (after about 4 weeks of being great)
<pleia2> hoping she gets through it without another vet visit
<philipballew> that is good that she had good weeks, I imagine she will be okay?
<pleia2> she's on daily medication and we have to give her fluids under the skin every other day to manage her kidney failure
<iheartubuntu> did you have dual crts?
<pleia2> so "will be ok" is a temporary state in her condition
<philipballew> I had a dog that was sick at one point in my life. Had breast cancer. Sick Animals can be hard, but you gotta do what you gotta do
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: nope
<pleia2> I did end up with a lan party CRT and a home CRT (17" and 19" each, the 19" was like 2x as heavy, I couldn't carry it)
<philipballew> I also had a dog we had to put down because my neighbor shot it in the face. I was five! Oh the fun childhood.
<pleia2> philipballew: oh wow :(
<iheartubuntu> philip... your special neighbor?
<pleia2> and yeah, having a sick pet isn't easy, her diagnosis had me a wreck for about a week
<philipballew> the dog went into its cow field, he neighbors shot it
<pleia2> but I've gotten used to her treatment, the needles and fluids aren't so scary now
<philipballew> no, these people moved a few years ago
<iheartubuntu> my sister has a rat
<philipballew> but my special neighbors...
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: rats are great pets :)
<iheartubuntu> and those rats all get tumors after a few years
<pleia2> yeah :(
<pleia2> they are mostly bred as snake food, so mostly it doesn't matter if they're all inbred
<philipballew> the husband got back from 7 months in jail last week. already got arrested and police took and siezed all their stuff today according to the rents..
<iheartubuntu> are there pure breed rats?
<pleia2> presumably ones used for medical testing aren't a mess
<pleia2> but who knows :)
<iheartubuntu> my neices boyfriend is being picked up by the feds tomorrow
<pleia2> yikes
<iheartubuntu> moonshine!
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> nice
<iheartubuntu> i asked if he had all his teeth
<pleia2> lol
<philipballew> they were selling pot i think on my street. when a different car shows up for 5 minutes and leaves 10 times a day...
<iheartubuntu> have you given them an ubuntu disc?
<iheartubuntu> maybe they will get hooked on "dopewars" instead
<iheartubuntu> although they would have to launch the game via terminal command unless you made them a link in the menu
<iheartubuntu> and if they wanted to make "brownies" you could install gourmet recipe manager for them too
<philipballew> they were stealing our neighbors internet a few months back. I wanna wait till they try to get on ours, let them, and then wait till they visit porn or try to download something illegeal and go confront them about it. Make for an awkward convo. Did I mention they have a giant Confederate Flag out front and are kinda racists.
<iheartubuntu> where is seidos these days. i havent been around much but havent heard from him in ages
<MarkDude> lol brownies
<pleia2> he comes and goes
<philipballew> saw him at scale
<iheartubuntu> do they have all THEIR teeth?
<pleia2> hey MarkDude!
<iheartubuntu> sup kev!
<iheartubuntu> you cant just bake the dope, you have to soak it for making brownies
<iheartubuntu> so ive heard
<pleia2> lol
<MarkDude> Hey pleia2
<pleia2> this state is so funny, I walk down Market toward Embarcadero on my way to the gym and it's like a party every day (but with normal people! in suits and stuff!)
<MarkDude> They have books that tell people how to make that sorta thing
<pleia2> just walking and smoking
<iheartubuntu> thats when you buy a pint of ben & jerrys too
<MarkDude> UDS will be very closeby
<philipballew> my school bans pot for some reason...
<philipballew> expels you on spot
<MarkDude> pleia2, is correct
<MarkDude> 3 piece suits
<philipballew> yet my hall smells like weed
<MarkDude> and old grannies with jonts in their pouths
<iheartubuntu> last time i was in SF i was relaxing at union square and 4 people were smoking up
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: yeah, it's everywhere
<iheartubuntu> then a couple came over and asked if they could have some too
<iheartubuntu> and they said yah $20
<iheartubuntu> and the deal was done right like that
<pleia2> a friend of mine recently moved here and he's all "I got my card!" "card?" (I live in my own world apparently)
<MarkDude> My grandma got pissed about people smoking after leaving baseball game
<iheartubuntu> then i walked up to washington square and the people who bought the stuff were smoking there. and someone asked THEM if they could have some and they gave them some
<philipballew> i might be there in a week or two. I will be in nor cal with nothing to do. the weather is hopefully good
<MarkDude> She was not so pissed about 10 minutes later
<pleia2> MarkDude: hehe
<philipballew> I cant wait till summer and its gonna be baseball season there
<MarkDude> Grannie in SF and now shes hungry
<philipballew> youll see me there a lot
 * MarkDude just got season tickets in Mail
<pleia2> yay :)
<MarkDude> pleia2, needs to get some games figured
<pleia2> yes!
<bkerensa> MarkDude: You should so make it up for LinuxFest NW
<iheartubuntu> markdude what was your fave team year?
<bkerensa> :D
 * philipballew will be at the a's a lot as well
<pleia2> MJ keeps teasing me about the A's moving, he is mean
<philipballew> tickets are nicely priced.
<pleia2> the 49ers are moving! the A's stay :)
<MarkDude> Rickey HEnderson
<iheartubuntu> i miss just getting off bart and going to the game
<MarkDude> years he was there
<iheartubuntu> yeah henderson was great
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: it is pretty awesome
<philipballew> you can take the train right to angels games iheartubuntu
<pleia2> I can walk to Giants games, but I like A's games more
<MarkDude> More room there
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I hope to take a visit to Redmond while in that neck of the woods... Would be fun to have a giant penguin running around MS campus
<iheartubuntu> those were some of my fave baseball years... early 90s i think... doc gooden, strawberry, henderson, etc
 * MarkDude is willing to do that 
<pleia2> I didn't even know I liked baseball until moving here :)
<MarkDude> bkerensa, you film
<pleia2> sports, meh
<MarkDude> I will go on campus
<iheartubuntu> although the 80s were pretty good too... j.r. richard, nolan ryan, pete rose, etc
<pleia2> but there is something about going to baseball games, fun times, especially with MarkDude and co
<MarkDude> What was your other quote--- they dont really swear here like they do in Philly :)
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> Phillies fans do nothing but swear!
<iheartubuntu> i was varsity pitcher in HS
<pleia2> Eagles too, they are like Raiders fans :)
<MarkDude> Well the seats are nice spot
<MarkDude> Similar
<MarkDude> No Gio this year, he's traded
<iheartubuntu> when does the season start?
<MarkDude> I am making a trip to see him in  ffew games
<pleia2> MarkDude: where to?
<MarkDude> in a few weeks
<philipballew> Giants 2012 maybe. possible
<MarkDude> Washington Nationals
<pleia2> ah, hehe
<MarkDude> So he is near Florida
<pleia2> well, they need all the help they can get :)
<iheartubuntu> did spring training start?
<MarkDude> so thata is good for him
<MarkDude> Yep
 * MarkDude has friends there
<MarkDude> Grandma is going soon
<MarkDude> Dallas is still on the team pleia2  ;)
<pleia2> <3
<MarkDude> :)
<MarkDude> We also got Manny Ramirez
<MarkDude> the steroid dude
<iheartubuntu> ubuntu 12.04 install is in cleanup mode :) almost ready to restart!
<MarkDude> cant play for 50 games
<pleia2> doh
<pleia2> alright, sleepytime
<pleia2> night all
<MarkDude> There will be new players to meet, and more pics I can edit of them
<pleia2> lol
<MarkDude> later
 * philipballew likes to go to river cats games lately
<iheartubuntu> login screen is nice on 12.04
<iheartubuntu> OMG ubuntu 12.04 is beautiful! unless my +1.50 glasses are fooling me somehow
<philipballew> i like ubuntu 12.10 better
<iheartubuntu> ???
<philipballew> it wasnt made yet, so I compiled it myself
<philipballew> jk
<philipballew> Just Kidding
<iheartubuntu> bravo for ubuntu putting in global privacy settings
<philipballew> How so?
<iheartubuntu> you can control your data better
<philipballew> my ubuntu install is really effed up from all the crap I throw at it. I think I might deleate my user account and start a new account
<alum_asir83> hello
<nhaines> PROTIP: It's okay to be disappointed that warranty replacement drives are recertified and not new retail models (but sometimes they're new), but if you bought your drive a year and a half ago, it is not "brand new".
<MarkDude> At La Scala for Ubuntu Jam
<MarkDude> Still time to make it down
<MarkDude> There are ponies here
<akk> OMG!
<MarkDude> The Unicorn should be here later, after we are done with the cotton condy
 * akk is busy doing robotic car homework
<nhaines> akk: I thought you said acrobatic car homework and now I have a sad.
<broder> for sf people, i'm not doing anything formal, but i'm planning to pick a coffee shop and plop down for the better part of saturday
<pleia2> broder: where?
<broder> somewhere in the city. haven't decided exactly where yet
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-03
<bkerensa> pleia2: you around by chance?
<pleia2> bkerensa: am now (but not for long)
<philipballew> these long drives across the state of ca can get annoying. Needing to do another one today.
<broder> hey guys - i'm about to head in the direction of the coffee bar on bryant to jam, if people are interested in joining
<pleia2> broder: how's parking over there?
<broder> pleia2: no idea. i'm bussing
<broder> (but it's the mission, so probably bad)
<pleia2> yeah, I'm trying to figure out whether I want to bus or car+grocery trip after ;)
<pleia2> leaning toward bus though
<broder> anyway, -> bus. see people there, hopefully
<pleia2> here at coffee bar with broder \o/
 * broder waves
<pleia2> nice, I just prepped a package only to learn someone had NMUed it a week ago
 * pleia2 facedesk
<broder> i'm still trying to wrap my head around the gtk+ patch that's currently the oldest thing in the sponsorship queue
<pleia2> heh :)
 * broder sighs
<broder> oh well. i was hoping to knock that bug out, but i still can't figure out whether or not the patch actually fixes anything
<pleia2> one check in \o/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-04
<broder> man, patch piloting is hard. i'm starting to understand why patches sit in the queue for so long - it's actually really hard to tell whether or not a patch is good
<broder> i kind of feel like nobody is really bug jamming today, too. most of the dev channels are dead
<akk> I wanted to try bug jamming but I ended up jammed with other stuff going on.
<pleia2> :)
<broder> there's still time! :-P
<jyo> huh. So there is/was a SF ubuntu jam?
<broder> there is a small one
<broder> it was me and pleia2; now it's just me :)
<jyo> huh. Should I swing by for some coffee then? Bryant and Mariposa, right?
<broder> sure, i'll definitely be here for the next while
<broder> i'm wearing a gray shirt with an orange curled up pangolin
<jyo> All right, SF Giants cap. See you in a while.
<bkerensa> pleia2: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1553/detail/
<bkerensa> check it out
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> 33 going, 4 maybe and I think still like 10+ that didnt RSVP who will show for the jam
<bkerensa> ;p
<pleia2> bkerensa: nice :)
<iheartubuntu> does anyone know what plugin netflix uses? is it moonlight?
<iheartubuntu> in my search for running netflix on ubuntu i came across this... http://www.suse.com/products/desktop/features/interop.html
<iheartubuntu> the paid version of suse (not opensuse) says it can run moonlight. im not sure what netflix uses though for its drm.
<iheartubuntu> ohh dang my mistake :)
<iheartubuntu> its getting late and ive had one too many espressos mixed with red bull (dont ask)
<iheartubuntu> im thinking of silverlight
<iheartubuntu> why would anyone pay for suse
<MarkDude> Yay, GIMP lockup
<MarkDude> like fully
<MarkDude> like can only close the window, thats all nothing else
<akk> yuck -- what were you doing?
<MarkDude> Made a second layer
<MarkDude> Was deciding which filter to use
<MarkDude> Not even using it
<akk> huh
<MarkDude> It locked when it went to call filters dialog
<MarkDude> CAnt shut it down
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-25
<bkerensa> philipballew: :) Glad Scale went good
<bkerensa> :D
<mikestewart> nhaines: thanks for demo'ing the ubuntu phone last weekend!  awesome stuff!
<pleia2> +1
<philipballew> +1
<nhaines> mikestewart: My pleasure.  Even if I am glad to have email and mobile data back.  ;)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-26
<philipballew> nhaines, thanks again for donating the phone for the weekend.
<Torikun> upvote http://redd.it/199kmq !
<darthrobot> [R: www.reddit.com] Title: [99 problems in IT : technology]
<pleia2> confirmed that UDS won't be in Oakland, they're going all virtual
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/02/26/ubuntu-developer-summits-now-online-and-every-three-months/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Developer Summits Now Online and Every Three Months]
<akk> Seriously? Darn!
<akk> And using google hangouts instead of opensource technology, even weirder. Don't hangouts have a limit on how many people can participate?
<pleia2> yeah, 10 who can actually talk in the video stream, others will have to use the built in chat thing
<akk> Ah, so no limit on how many can watch/listen?
<tedski> canonical has been using hangouts for other stuff, right?
<tedski> i.e. that's how the news of rolling releases was broken, no?
<akk> Does it still need the invasive binary google plug-in even if you're not speaking? Do you still need a webcam?
<pleia2> I don't think so
<pleia2> tedski: yeah, they've been using hangouts a lot
<akk> I've never actually managed to connect to a hangout.
<akk> A friend invited me to several she created to talk about upcoming conference talks, and google never sent me the invite.
<akk> (It didn't save it in gmail's spam folder or any other folders either.)
<pleia2> that happens sometimes, the participants can then just give a link
<akk> She didn't seem to know how to do that -- was under the impression it HAD to be an invite. I'll tell her next time.
<akk> I tried to connect to their sample/test hangout and it made my webcam make an earsplitting squeal.
<akk> (webcam with speakers, maybe it doesn't work with that combo)
<bkerensa> pleia2: I wonder how long till CD's are replaced with pointing people to ISO's.... I guess people knew this was happening about a week ago
<bkerensa> Did the CC get advanced notice?
<pleia2> bkerensa: no
<bkerensa> thats not good
<pleia2> there were some rumors floating around scale11x though
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> so apparently Josee knew
<pleia2> he pretty much leads up the hangout coordination, so I'm nor surprised
<pleia2> s/nor/not
<bkerensa> Also someone in our loco who works at Canonical said the cut for copenhagen of one day was to save money
<bkerensa> so maybe the reality is its about costs and not about opening things up to everyone
<pleia2> the party line was that feedback said 5 days was too long and people got tired so friday was useless
<pleia2> it is terribly expensive, we'll just have to work to replace face time we got at UDS with meetups at other conferences, or more ubucons
<bkerensa> yeah
<pleia2> the community can do an ubucon for significantly less money than a UDS
<pleia2> I think the one at scale last week was $0 :)
<bkerensa> yeah but what percentage of the Ubuntu community was able to make that on their own dime?
<pleia2> well, the idea is to have them throughout the world
<pleia2> and perhaps they'll even gain sponsors and stuff
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> that would be nice
<bkerensa> As sad as it may sound maybe this is a good opportunity to see who is contributing to contribute and who is contributing to get to UDS?
<bkerensa> I do know that Canonical is apparently interested in putting more money at OSCON and buying a booth this year
<pleia2> I don't really believe there are many people like that
<pleia2> the process doesn't really skew to making that easy, and it doesn't make sense economically
<bkerensa> pleia2: Mozilla has had that issue with their events and participation that being that we have a lot of people applying to be involved so they can get free trips and free food
<pleia2> (I could make a lot more money if I was paid for what I volunteer to do, could pay for a europe trip many times over)
<bkerensa> Which is why they had to form a Oversight Task Force to weed out those people
<pleia2> yeah, I given how UDS sponsorship works I think there is a much lower chance of that
<bkerensa> pleia2: well hopefully your new gig will be sending you to europe now and then huh? ;)
<pleia2> you actually need to be doing some real work that someone at canonical notices, it's not just raising your hand to volunteer at a booth
<bkerensa> pleia2: true UDS did have good oversight from the engineering managers where Mozilla had much different approach
<pleia2> bkerensa: hah, if I speak at conferences I can go, so I certainly will be wandering to europe, plus I'll be attending the openstack summits
<pleia2> so travel isn't really a loss for me, seeing my ubuntu friends is
<bkerensa> pleia2: oh so I will see you in Portland for OpenStack?
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: yep!
<pleia2> I should book my travel soon actually
<pleia2> it's a week before my wedding, I am a brave soul ;)
<bkerensa> pleia2: cool... I was invited as a openstack community member but not sure if I will be there for more than a few hours... I will try and setup a Ubuntu Hour during the evening one night though
<pleia2> cool
<bkerensa> pleia2: you should wrangle a Ubuntu Women dinner ;p
<pleia2> OS women dinner!
<pleia2> the gnome mentees will be there :)
<bkerensa> oh even better
<bkerensa> if you arrange one I can announce it on the Mozilla list and pass it to all the OS women hackers I know
<pleia2> just thinking about that makes me feel tired, check back with me in 3 weeks
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> <-- a bit worn out right now
<pleia2> turns out planning a wedding and changing jobs, a lot of work!
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> Also I'm sure the Technocrats (group who decided on Xubuntu) at FreeGeek would love to meet you
<pleia2> cool
<kalenjohnson> Anyone here from San Diego know when the next Ubuntu hour is?
<raevol> kalenjohnson: you'll want to ask philipballew
<raevol> when he's in the channel :/ or on twitter
<kalenjohnson> raevol, yeah thanks, I know he's the main dude in the area
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-02-27
<bkerensa> pleia2: you see this video where a Canonical guy says the "Vision of Ubuntu" is Photoshop https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CrFEWgwXdtk
<bkerensa> :d
<bkerensa> lawl
<darthrobot> Title: [MWC 2013 Ubuntu For Tablets - Demo | Features | Explained. - YouTube]
<akk> The vision of ubuntu is photoshop??
<bkerensa> akk: no more gimp apparently
<bkerensa> better yet
<bkerensa> at CES a journalist asked whether a ubuntu phone feature was like windows 8 phone
<bkerensa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeVH1xAD3rM
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Smart Phone Demo by Jono Bacon CES 2013 - YouTube]
<bkerensa> at 5:26 and some guy ;) from Canonical said yes similar
<akk> I'm falling asleep. Where in the video is the photoshop comment?
<bkerensa> akk: 6:30
<bkerensa> "using the HUD I can run photoshop on the phone and the tablet and basically this is the vision of Ubuntu"
<akk> thanks
<bkerensa> yep
<bkerensa> I think I'm nearly sold on using Xubuntu after learning this
<bkerensa> ;)
<akk> I like how the whole thing is filmed from way off one edge so it's all rotated 90 degrees and hard to see.
<akk> That phone does look cool, though. Do they have any price estimates?
<akk> Or word on things like battery life?
<bkerensa> thats a galaxy nexus
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> ah
<akk> It looks thinner than my galaxy player, maybe just the perspective.
<pleia2> it's still a developer preview so it crashes a lot and doesn't notify you when you get calls (will show missed calls! ;))
 * akk gets spam, "Need to replace windows?  Start now"  Dude, I started on THAT more than a decade ago!
<pleia2> also has essentially no memory management
<akk> pleia2: I guess that could be seen as a downside in a phone, yeah. :)
<kalenjohnson> I got to play with the phone for a few minutes this weekend. Needs some work, but I thought it worked pretty fluidly, I was impressed
<bkerensa> I'm wondering when they are going to remove the brand logos for companies that have not endorse ubuntu phone as a platform they are making apps for
<bkerensa> pintrest being an example... they said they didnt know why Ubuntu was using their logo
<bkerensa> =/
<nhaines> akk: the "vision of Ubuntu" is that you can run phone and tablet apps which have the feature-richness of a desktop app, and they're using an enhanced HUD to enable this.  bkerensa is just trolling because a marketing guy mentioned Photoshop to a non-Linux guy.
<akk> Well, it was a pretty dumb thing to say in a promo video, you have to admit.
<nhaines> I do not.  :)
<bkerensa> nhaines: actually Im not trolling its been brought up by a few people https://plus.google.com/109175303602657131317/posts/g2dUjjQeo6t
<akk> Explicitly saying that he was running photoshop on those two platforms? How does that make sense?
<darthrobot> Title: [Alan Bell - Google+ - MWC 2013 Ubuntu For Tablets - Demo | Features | Explained.…]
<nhaines> bkerensa: yes you are.  :P
<akk> If he said it was *like* photoshop -- well, it would still be wrong, but not as egregiously so. (More like picasa or iphoto or something.)
<bkerensa> nhaines: If its trolling why did someone from the community team have to e-mail that employee and tell them not to make such assertions anymore?
<bkerensa> nhaines: and thats not the only time it was mentioned as being the vision
<nhaines> bkerensa: because being more clear is always better?
<nhaines> Anyway, I don't think it's useful to lie and say that the Sidecar feature isn't like the Windows 8 Snap feature.
<bkerensa> nhaines: not making dissertations that the vision of Ubuntu is to run proprietary software is better... I think plenty of us wants some apps that only come in the proprietary manner to be available on Ubuntu such as Steam but indicating without any clarification that it is the "Vision of Ubuntu to run Photoshop" thats a big mistake from a PR standpoint
<bkerensa> nhaines: Well you know the Galaxy Nexus is much like the first Motorola phone that came out.... They both make calls :)
<nhaines> And when someone says "you can run the [same app] on both the phone and the tablet, and that's the vision of Ubuntu--one stack of code will provide the same experience, everything you need, on any device" and blow it out of proportion to say "ZOMG HE SAID PHOTOSHOP" is really disingenuous.
<nhaines> And if no one else wants to call you out for that kind of bullshit then that's fine, but you can save the smug attitude.
<bkerensa> thanks for observing the code of conduct nhaines... I'm done talking with you
<nhaines> bkerensa: when you decide you want to be honest instead of duplicitous, then that will be some kind of loss.
 * bkerensa yawns
<nhaines> 17:01 <bkerensa> You should probably review the Ubuntu Code of Conduct sometime... It may not mean anything to you but your conduct was inappropriate and I have heard this is not the first time you have made someone feel unwelcome to the point they leave
<nhaines> 17:08 <nhaines> My comment was truthful and intentioned and I'm not interested in rumors.  I'm posting this back into #ubuntu-us-ca along with this response and the next time you're "done talking with [me]" feel free to be honest about that as well, or to do it in public.
<nhaines> Frankly, if the things he's "heard" are as accurate as his reading and listening comprehension for Ubuntu Touch product announcements, I'm not particularly concerned.
<kalenjohnson> I'm offended, I feel like leaving
<kalenjohnson> but I won't. I love you guys too much
 * Darkwing raises an eyebrow
<nhaines> PROTIP: Any time somebody argues that quoting only part of a sentence cannot change the meaning of the sentence, it's safe to ignore what they have to say.
 * Adran raises an eyebrow
<kalenjohnson> nhaines "Any time somebody argues" - arguing is arguing, that's exactly what you meant
<akk> I confess I wasn't clear what the "quoting only part" referred to or who was arguing that (reading scrollback, maybe I missed something).
<nhaines> akk: bkerensa quotes the presenter as saying "using the HUD I can run photoshop on the phone and the tablet and basically this is the vision of Ubuntu", but leaves out the rest of the sentence which is "we're going to a world where one device with one stack of code will run everything you do and provide everything you need for personal computing."
<nhaines> Then he talks about the interface being called Unity and how one device with docking could be a tablet, desktop, or TV interface.
<akk> Ah -- I misunderstood the presenter too, if he meant that as "... which by the way has nothing to do with what I just showed you".
<akk> And of course it's just plain untrue that he can run photoshop on either device (unless it works on tablets/phones under wine ... does it?)
<kalenjohnson> if it's Ubuntu on Android, he can have Photoshop Android running!
<nhaines> akk: that's because bkerensa pointed you to the middle of the demo, where he had been cropping and color balancing a photo on the tablet, then did the same thing on the phone and said, "See, you can run Photoshop on either device using the HUD".
<nhaines> akk: he used "photoshop" the same way people use "google" (which is to say incorrectly).
<akk> I did watch that part -- I went to a minute or so before the time he gave me, so I saw all the cropping and such
<akk> which was not photoshop.
<nhaines> He calls it the gallery application earlier.
<nhaines> And refers to it as "photoshop" after he edits the photos.  To me it's obviously a slip of the tongue.
<akk> I didn't actually hear it as a deliberate lie, I heard it as "Hello, I'm a marketing person who knows nothing about software, so I'm throwing around buzzwords."
<nhaines> Pretty much.
<akk> Which is why I said dumb (if it was a deliberate lie, I'd be less kind than that).
<kalenjohnson> Is he using a Nexus 10?
<akk> I do understand people can accidentally say dumb things under pressure of a demo/video.
<akk> Lord knows I've done that (though hopefully not quite that dumb).
<nhaines> Of course Jono emailed Oren and said 'stop saying Photoshop'.
<nhaines> This rather tends to discredit the idea that Ubuntu's vision is running Photoshop.
<akk> I doubt anyone truly believed that. :)
<nhaines> bkerensa certainly insisted it enough.
<akk> I thought he was joking.
<akk> Like, ha ha, Ubuntu's vision is photoshop, giggle snerk.
<nhaines> He's been trolling social sites all weekend, was harassing me about demoing the phone at SCALE, and dug in his heels about the assertion in PM.
<akk> Huh. Okay. I was just going on what I saw here.
<akk> Harrassing you about demoing the phone? Surely that's a way cool thing to get to do.
<akk> (at least for a clueful person not making photoshop comments :)
<nhaines> Yeah, it was something like 'Ubuntu phone? ha ha, what are you going to tell people about apps? giggle snerk'
<akk> I wish I could've been there and seen your demos.
<akk> I have to admit I'm dubious about the app story too. But hoping it's easy to develop for and the list grows fast.
<nhaines> Well, everyone was angry that Canonical announced a phone and had no code.
<akk> I would so love to have a phone/tablet where I could just write python apps, scripts, etc., test them locally, not need the huge framework I need for Android.
<nhaines> Then they released a really early developer preview with full code and now everyone's angry that it's not a functional phone.
<nhaines> I totally want to run python apps on my Ubuntu phone.  But you can't yet.  :)
<akk> That would be the killer app (killer platform?) for me.
<akk> It's so weird google discouraged that (and all other easy ways of developing) on android.
<nhaines> My demo at SCALE was basically the one you keep seeing.  Show the interface, preview the Dash lenses, edit photos in the gallery, show off the indicator menus, and then hand the phone over and answer questions.
<kalenjohnson> philipballew, Hey Phil, I tweeted you, but when's the next Ubuntu Hour? I know you told me this weekend, but.... I don't remember when it is, other than it's at a Starbucks
<philipballew> Im gonna have it the 14th march probably
<philipballew> kalenjohnson, i should be in town that day.
<philipballew> I live have my life in Northern California as well.
<kalenjohnson> sounds hectic
<philipballew> kalenjohnson, little. Did you enjoy SCALE?
<philipballew> pleia2, PM?
<kalenjohnson> heck yes! Had a lot of fun, met a lot of cool people, and finally understand what the "Cloud" actually means, haha
<kalenjohnson> JuJu looks awesome, I'm looking forward to using that
<pleia2> philipballew: sure
<philipballew> kalenjohnson, the gui is nice
<kalenjohnson> philipballew, did you get your free coffee??
<philipballew> kalenjohnson, heck yes I did
<kalenjohnson> philipballew, was it with the woman working on the GUI? She wanted some input during the workshop, but nobody wanted to miss anything in the workshop to talk to her
<kalenjohnson> i snickered
<philipballew> yes
<philipballew> thats exactly who it was
<kalenjohnson> philipballew, do you usually post the ubuntu hours on the california page closer to the date?
<philipballew> kalenjohnson, yeah, like a week before
<kalenjohnson> alright cool
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-01
<raevol> so this is like, perhaps the dumbest question ever, but bear with me
<raevol> if i wanted to play with Xen, but the only machine i have (just work with this constraint please) is my desktop
<raevol> could i conceptually install xen to the bare metal of my desktop, and then use a VM in xen as my desktop?
<bkerensa> raevol: http://www.standalone-sysadmin.com/blog/2010/05/xenclient-baremetal-desktop-virtualization/
<darthrobot> Title: [XenClient: Baremetal Desktop Virtualization | Standalone Sysadmin]
<bkerensa> should be able to fine
<raevol> this is nuts
<raevol> every time i want to do something in linux, i find something that does it AND ALL THIS OTHER COOL STUFF TOO
<raevol> wow
<raevol> hmm though xenclient doesn't look open source?
<pleia2> xenclient is citrix's implementation, I don't use it
<pleia2> I switched to kvm, but xen does have free tools, typically the same ones you'd use with kvm these days (built around libvirt)
<raevol> hmm
<raevol> well i'll look into it more tomorrow
<Darkwing> Who is on the leadership team these days?
<Darkwing> pleia2: I'm not sure who else in on the leadership but, can someone remove me from the email list admin?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Darkwing: I can
<Darkwing> Thank you
<bkerensa> Darkwing: you should now be removed
<bkerensa> :D
<Darkwing> thanks bkerensa
<bkerensa> I will need to remove myself soon too
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> Darkwing: do you mean on us-ca?
<pleia2> (wasn't sure if you meant ubuntu-leadership or ca leadership, I think bkerensa can do the ubuntu- one but not us-ca
<Darkwing> pleia2: us-ca
<pleia2> Darkwing: removed you
<Darkwing> thanks kindly pleia2
<The_Letter_M> Hello
<pleia2> good morning
<The_Letter_M> Good Morning Pleia2
<The_Letter_M> How are your travels?
<pleia2> staying home this month :)
<The_Letter_M> Cool
<pleia2> how are you?
<The_Letter_M> I'm doing well. Glad the weather is finally warm enough to ride my motorcycle to work
<The_Letter_M> The commute from Pleasant Hill to Pleasanton is 25 minutes by motorcycle vs. an hour in my car
<pleia2> yeah, it's been chilly
<akk> Getting to be nice motorcycle weather during the days, though.
<The_Letter_M> Well the cold right now is worth riding through
<The_Letter_M> Because when I head home at 4 it's wonderful
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-02
<tedski> i finally got around to flashing ubuntu touch on my nexus s
<tedski> this is damn clean
<grantbow> http://loco.launchpad.net/teams/ubuntu-california
<darthrobot> Error opening URL: [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<grantbow> oops
<grantbow> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu California | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<grantbow> Wrapping up here - it was fun playing with the nexus 7 but hard to use without a keyboard
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-03
<grantbow> launchpad.net only has the tip of the usability iceberg - enabling hardware isn't easy
<grantbow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7
<darthrobot> Title: [Bugs : ubuntu-nexus7]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-24
<grantbow> no meeting tonight. Is anyone online from http://socallinuxexpo.org?
<darthrobot`> [R: www.socallinuxexpo.org] Title: [SCALE 12x]
<JoseeAntonioR> grantbow: I am
<grantbow> cool! how's it going?
<JoseeAntonioR> grantbow: all good, I'm checking a juju charm I'm writing right now
<JoseeAntonioR> need to be here until 2am :P
 * ianorlin is back from scale
<rww> hihi, just got back home :)
 * pleia2 home too
<bkerensa> wow such home much sleep lol
<nhaines> Whew, caught up with email and so on.  I'm going to unpack from SCALE tomorrow.  :P
<rww> nhaines: you're not as popular as jose, he got 10 emails per keysigning person :D
<nhaines> rww: I really should have signed up for that!  On the other hand I got to eat free pizza and drink free beer.
<rww> on the other other hand, the pizza contained NSA nanobots that you could have combatted with the web of trust
<rww> but yes, they allowed write-in fingerprints for people who didn't register with a fingerprint, so...
<nhaines> I still need to sit down and generate another key. 16384 bytes should be enough for everybody, right?
<rww> lol
<rww> last one I went to someone had an 8k key
<nhaines> ha
<jose> urgh, that happened to me for having like 10 emails on my key
<jose> a while ago I had like 50 unread emails - all with signed keys
<rww> jose: did you try that keychain from aaron yet? doesn't seem to be working for me
<jose> rww: you mean the keyring?
<rww> yes
<jose> if you give me a minute I can go ahead and try
<jose> rww: are you using seahorse or something like caff?
<rww> pius says "Failed to find keys on this keyring", and gpg --no-default-keyring --keyring keyring.gpg --list-keys doesn't list anything
 * jose checks
<jose> rww: it does show an output for me, can you try putting ~/path/to/file/keyring.gpg instead of just keyring.gpg?
<jose> that made the trick for me
<rww> ... ohhhhhh, that triggered memories of me doing this in the past
<rww> thanks :)
<jose> sure :)
<jose> nhaines: if you have a key you want me to sign I can just do that right ahead
<jose> just scan two photo id proofs, send a paypal payment to jose@ubuntu.com for $20 for the concept of handling, and you're all set
<jose> rww: thank you!
<rww> jose: btw, you have two uids on your gpg key that have invalid (bounced back) emails on them. might want to revoke those uids at some point
<jose> rww: two? I know joseeantonior@ubuntu.com is not working anymore, but what's the other one?
<jose> ooooooooooh
<jose> I just found one misspelled
<rww> the ubuntu-pe.org one?
<jose> ye[
<jose> yep*
 * rww nods
<jose> should be joseeantonior
<jose> I don't know if I should revoke it or if I should just create an alias to my current email
<jose> I have admin access to the gapps panel for that domain :P
<rww> hrm, odd. pius doesn't like one of atoponce's uids
<jose> rww: which one?
<rww> the xmission one
<jose> lemme check
 * rww tries it manually to see why
<jose> hmm, looks like it's worked for some people
<rww> hrm, it's off-by-one on the numbering for that uid
<rww> aanndd I have an old version of pius. guess I'll try a newer one
<jose> :P
<rww> to be fair, this is Debian's fault, not mine :P
<rww> lol, the maintainer is someone I've keysigned with
<jose> :P
<jose> aren't you on ubuntu?
<rww> yes, but Ubuntu pulls the package from Debian.
<rww> yeah, works fine in current version
<rww> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=681939 probably just needs a poke
<darthrobot`> Title: [#681939 - new upstream version available - Debian Bug report logs]
<jose> :P
<rww> ... and the email address that it was failing for won't receive email from me because xmission has decided in their infinite wisdom to blacklist me
<rww> and their blacklist page very helpfully tells me that I'm blacklisted and then gives an error when I try to fix that
<jose> well, maybe you're in some global blacklist
<jose> ?
<jose> that happened to trekweb.org a while ago
<rww> I'm not.
<jose> hmm, ok then
<jose> I need to wait for another ten minutes in order to catch the airport shuttle
<rww> probably atoponce forwards all his mail there and it noticed I sent a lot of similar stuff recently and temporarily nuked it
<rww> anyways, I poked him on IRC and will take another look tomorrow morning
<jose> cool
<jose> rww: again, it was a pleasure to finally meet you :)
<nhaines> jose: have a safe flight!
<jose> I have to run and grab my baggage from storage to take that shuttle
<jose> nhaines: thank you, and I'm looking forward to working with you in the near future - expect a couple emails soon! :)
 * jose runs while falling asleep
<pleia2> Corey: OH, hah, I just got the Ricardo reference :) (I don't check work email much when I travel, and that's what is hooked up to my account)
 * ianorlin is sad he didn't really get to meet corey
<pleia2> ianorlin: did you see his upscale lightning talk? was pretty funny :)
<ianorlin> no I was in the crunchband BOF
<ianorlin> I regret not now
<pleia2> I think they were recorded
<ianorlin> although I watched a video of jono bacon of last years scale and there was something wierd with the video in a disappering
<Corey> ianorlin: Sorry, did we meet this weekend?
<Corey> I was sorta pulled in a LOT of directions at once. :-)
<pleia2> Corey: I'm totally stealing your dns joke
<Corey> pleia2: Hahaha...
<Corey> Yeah, it was too easy.
<pleia2> indeed
<Corey> pleia2: This week is a bit nutty, but ideally whisky again?
<pleia2> Corey: that would be fun, but ask me again when you're available, right now I'm so snowed under that I don't think I'll be able to leave my desk for about 7 weeks :)
<pleia2> hooray for Monday after conference
<Corey> Yeah, I'm suffering from ConFlu.
<pleia2> so is mjoseph :(
<blitz> do all of you work in san francisco?
<pleia2> Corey comes here a lot for work, and I do
<pleia2> blitz: you come out for whiskey too
<blitz> only if I can have beer instead
<blitz> I shame my scottish roots
<pleia2> hehe
<Corey> blitz: Beer is fine.
<pleia2> Corey: I think it was the beer and sake before all the whiskey that got me in trouble last time :)
<pleia2> Corey: if I buy all the drinks, can I get a GC for openstack?
<ianorlin> no we did not
 * pleia2 checks corporate policy for expensing this, and is disappointed
<blitz> im going to be at the aws conference if anyone's going to that
 * pleia2 hides under her openstack rock and avoids snarky aws comments
<rww> jose: You too. Hope your flight went well :)
<rww> I don't have conference flu (yet)!
 * ianorlin is feeling good as well
<nhaines> My throat was a little raw this morning but it appears to have cleared up.
<nhaines> jono: the details on the new scopes infrastructure looks good... I'm just sorry I have to wait until October to see it on the desktop too.  :)
<jono> nhaines, thanks!
<raevol> i wrote a report back to my team on how the openmw talk went, dunno if anyone here would be interested, but just in case: https://forum.openmw.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2053
<darthrobot`> Title: [openmw.org • SCaLE 12x Talk Debrief]
<nhaines> raevol: I didn't know there was an openmw talk, and I didn't know you were involved.  But I'm super interested to see how it went!
<raevol> :D
<pleia2> raevol: nice :)
<nhaines> raevol: just finished the article.  Looks like it went really perfectly!
<pleia2> I have no idea what people asked at mine, it's all a blur, kudos
<raevol> thanks thanks :D i had a really good time. i feel like i want to do more speaking, haha, it was really fun
<pleia2> you should
<nhaines> raevol: definitely do it.  :)
<nhaines> pleia2: I saved all my griefer questions for jono.  :)
<pleia2> haha
<nhaines> Actually (except for the text editor one) my questions for him were sincere and I was impressed by the answers.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-25
<jono> nhaines, :-)
<jose> rww: it did! just arrived at the airport :)
<pleia2> :)
<rww> :)
<bkerensa> rww: http://mhall119.com/2014/02/there-is-no-touch-only-ubuntu/
<darthrobot`> Title: [There is no “Touch”, only “Ubuntu” | Michael Hall]
<bkerensa> :)
<akk> That's actually sort of the problem -- the desktop maybe being compromised to fit into a phone model.
<rww> bkerensa: Yep, I saw :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: who triages bugs for Xubuntu?
<pleia2> bkerensa: anyone really, I sometimes do when I confirm them in testing, others in #xubuntu-devel
<pleia2> was there something specific you need looked at?
<pleia2> eep, I need to get lunch
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-26
<nhaines> Cancel all my appointments.  I'm downloading Portal 2 on Ubuntu.
<pleia2> hehe
<rww> i'm only downloading it if I get Tux items in-game for it
<jose> rww: ping
<nhaines> jose: pong
<nhaines> Intercepted!  :D
<jose> lol, hey nhaines!
<jose> nhaines: mind a PM?
<nhaines> jose: heya.  :)  Feel free to PM me without asking now and in the future.  :)
<nhaines> (That goes for everyone else too.)  :P
<jose> cool, thanks!
<jose> rww: did you get to find out what was happening to atoponce's key? I cannot sign it either
<pleia2> punked
 * jose starts to wonder if pleia2's pgp key finishes on r2d2
<nhaines> pleia2: well, now you have a goal for the next key!
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> yes, next time
<pleia2> or we could just take the paulproteus approach: http://www.asheesh.org/note/debian/short-key-ids-are-bad-news.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [Short key IDs are bad news (with OpenPGP and GNU Privacy Guard) :: Asheeshworld]
<pleia2> one of my favorite posts ever <3
<pleia2> (and I always use my longer key id now)
<nhaines> Hmm.
<rww> jose: get pius from the upstream site, not Debian/Ubuntu
<rww> jose: also, if you're blacklisted, PM him or something
<rww> (eightyeight)
<jose> whoops, that may explain everything
<jose> and that did the trick
<jose> anyone from San Diego wants to ship a California burrito to me?
<nhaines> jose: sure, I'll bet Chipotle will deliver.  :)
 * jose calls
<rww> chipotle <3
<rww> also yay, my incantation for making web of trust graphs handles é :3
<nhaines> Ha.  Unicode!  Use it!
<jose> yay!
<nhaines> Also good grief it's taken a long time to recreate these name badges.  But they should be much more robust, not to mention better matching now.
<jose> the UAK (even though I liked it more when it was the ADK) needs to be updated
<jose> this is a first good step :)
<nhaines> Yeah, I had to figure out restructured text.  I'm more used to Markdown.
<nhaines> I wonder if I can push to LP.
<jose> you *should* be able to push it to LP
<rww> nhaines: yeah, the keysigning sheet at SCaLE didn't use unicode :3
<rww> also, its code relies on eight-character gnupg identifiers being unique
<rww> which they aren't
<rww> in case you're curious jose, this is where johan test came from
<jose> J Joe Feise?
<rww> yep
<jose> I saw it when signing
<jose> did you get your key?
<rww> yep
<jose> awesome, then :)
<jose> I hope I can get the rest of my signatures asap
<bkerensa> rww: ugh i don't like pius
<bkerensa> it doesn't work well
<bkerensa> throws a Keyid required even though one is declared properly
<rww> it's a bit finicky. i have a bash alias for it that works so i don't have to deal with that
<bkerensa> jose: you should have mail if my MTA didn't hiccup
<jose> bkerensa: /me waits patiently...
<bkerensa> jose: I hope so... you have a lot of email addresses
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/unusual/orange-ubuntu-name-badge
<nhaines> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/unusual/white-ubuntu-name-badge
<darthrobot`> Title: [Orange Ubuntu name badge | spreadubuntu]
<darthrobot`> Title: [White Ubuntu name badge | spreadubuntu]
<nhaines> Let it be so known.  :P
<jose> darthrobot`: nick darthrobot
<darthrobot`> jose: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-27
<nhaines> I am designing Ubuntu business cards for project members and I'm already furious about it.
<nhaines> pleia2: you can have any color you like, as long as it's orange.
<nhaines> Who wants to see these new business card designs?
<nhaines> Too bad because I'm posting them anyway.  :P
<nhaines> Orange: http://ubuntuone.com/4qAJqVsSVIQirxu7O9Y323
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/png] Size: [32134]
<nhaines> White: http://ubuntuone.com/7VQBQ3JU62jQkWmqMzzHo7
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/png] Size: [33916]
<rww> i can't use any of them :''''''(
<nhaines> rww: sure you can!  I hope you like orange.
<rww> no i can't, not allowed to use ubuntu businesscards without being a member
<rww> also, is that paul sladen's gnupg key
<nhaines> It is sabdfl's GPG key.  :P
<jose> rww: well, you can just re-apply for membership
<jose> don't think it's going to be denied to you
<nhaines> jono: Just in case you didn't see it, I've put the Ubuntu name badges on spreadubuntu and the business cards on the wiki, and then blogged about it.  :)  http://www.nhaines.com/blog/2014/02/27/showing-ubuntu-pride/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Showing Ubuntu Pride | Nathan Haines]
<nhaines> I was a bit annoyed... took about 4 hours to redo the cards.  But I found out my fonts were all the right size and Vistaprint just fscked the design after upload, so that was nice.  Still, the cards look better than before now.
<jono> nice job nhaines!
<nhaines> Thanks!  I am really happy with the results.  I appreciate all the time you spent hanging out at SCALE and it really motivated me to get my in progress Ubuntu stuff done.
<nhaines> (Apparently your awesomeness is contagious.)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-02-28
<raevol> happy Friday!
 * ianorlin has a haricut appointment today but it is raining
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-02
<pleia2> if anyone finds themselves bored on this rainy sunday, we could use help writing short summaries of articles for the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter: https://docs.google.com/document/d/18ZbtFHQq6uMj7iuRLd11VH8V5Uc_FA0IfgiRUcbMbQk/edit?usp=sharing
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Weekly News Prep Page for Issue 357 - Google Drive]
<pleia2> (please put your name in the bottom under "Credits" if you do help out so we can give you credit)
<pleia2> for instance, no one has written a summary of nhaines' article yet! ;)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-23
<DonkeyHotei> ianorlin: hi
<ianorlin> hi
 * ianorlin is back home
<DonkeyHotei> tierra and i are back at our room, checkout is 11am
<ianorlin> ah ok sounds nice
<DonkeyHotei> ubuntu has nice hdmi output to the tv here but we're too tired to watch anything
<ianorlin> ah I am pretty tired already
<DonkeyHotei> we gots a lot of driving tomorrow
<ianorlin> I can understand
<ianorlin> I listened to one song on the way back
<ianorlin> but it is quite long
<DonkeyHotei> we have cd's and bluetooth audio from our phones which can stream in the car
 * ianorlin listened to van der graaf geneartor plauge of lighthouse keepers
<elky> lol ok who tried to break themselves
<ianorlin> elky ???
<elky> ianorlin: comments here https://plus.google.com/+MichaelHall119/posts/NrpDjJjXsaU
<darthrobot> Title: [Michael Hall - Google+]
<elky> "He's just miserable because the doesn't sleep enough and he tried to break his ankle the first day of the show﻿"
<pleia2> jose
<elky> jose: sillyyyyy
<ianorlin> pleia2 if you want to at next ubucon do a talk similar to overivew of flavors like in ubuntu-user days in January 2014 at ubucon I would be willing to do lxde
<ianorlin> and lubuntu
<pleia2> ianorlin: thanks for volunteering, but I think it's unlikely that we'll have a User Days any time in the near future, I don't have the time/energy to spend there and it was just me and jose running things
 * pleia2 has even left the -classroom channels
<pleia2> turnout tended to be poor, a lot of effort for not much reward
<ianorlin> yeah I liked them though
<pleia2> several folks did, just not enough
<ianorlin> yeah
 * nhaines looks around.
<nhaines> I appear to be alive.
<ianorlin> yay
<nhaines> My voice is down an octave though.  :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-24
<geom_> Would it be possible to get an Ubuntu banner for my computer classroom/lab where I advocate Ubuntu and install it on computer and give them away?
<ianorlin> geom_, not sure I thnk nahines or pleia2 would have one but I think the loco as a team only has 1
<pleia2> we actually have 2 (norcal and socal), but they're for events only, not long-term placement
<pleia2> applied to Canonical for the second because I was spending too much money on shipping all the time
<geom_> Yes ianorlin, I thought we only had one also but plea2 says we have two!  How can I get one?  Can I buy one?  Does the advocacy kit have one I can print?
 * ianorlin honestly doesn't know
<geom_> thank you ianorlin.  pleia2?  Can I print one perhaps?
<pleia2> geom_: I don't think Canonical provides the images that they used for printing, but honestly I don't know
<geom_> pleia2, we sure missed you at SCaLE 13X
<pleia2> geom_: you are welcome to print one though :)
<pleia2> geom_: I missed everyone too!
<geom_> pleia2, OK, I'll try and print one.  Probably around $150.00 or so.
<pleia2> yeah, I imagine so
<geom_> pleia2:  I saw the badges in the advocacy kit, but not the banner....
<pleia2> geom_: yeah, the banner is a gift that Canonical gives to all approved LoCos upon getting approved, kind of a one off deal
<geom_> pleia2:  I imagined as much.
<rww> (who has the banners right now?)
<ianorlin> I think nhaines has one
<pleia2> I have one
<pleia2> I also have our ancient one with the old branding
<geom_> pleia2:  I am not sure, Nathan was asking to use it but I think Michael H. was asking him to do something with it.  I was interrupted at that point.
<pleia2> ^^ rww
<geom_> They were wrapping the tablecloth into the tube with the banner when we were putting away the booth
<ianorlin> yes I was there
<geom_> ianorlin:  Ian?
<ianorlin> no I am actually brendan
<ianorlin> but I ended up with this name it is a long story
<geom_> ianorlin:  OH!  Got it, sorry about that
 * ianorlin is trying to remember who else was at the booth then
<geom_> On the March 8 meeting will we be talking about SCaLE 13X?
<pleia2> probably
<geom_> pleia2:  cool.  I am going to try and be *there*
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-25
<nhaines> geom_: I don't recognize your nick.  :)
<nhaines> The Ubuntu Advocacy Kit name badges are the ones I designed and put in there.  :)
<nhaines> geom_: we had three tablecloths at SCALE.  One of ours, Ubuntu Peru's, and apparently Canonical shipped a banner and tablecloth to Michael Hall for the conference.  So Michael was asking whose it was, and then DonkeyHotei asked if we had an Ubuntu California-branded banner.
<nhaines> geom_: oh, I was asking Michael Hall if he thought a vertical pop-up sign was a reasonable community fund request, maybe that's what you overheard.
<nhaines> pleia2: spoiler alert, he thought it was a good request.
<nhaines> And I didn't know you had the old banner, so that's good news.  :)
<DonkeyHotei> is geom_ george?
<ianorlin> still logged in but might not be active
<DonkeyHotei> it's a yes/no question
<ianorlin> oh opps misread that
<geom_> nhaines:  I did hear something about a pop up sign, but I was thinking of the lab, my friend.
<nhaines> geom_: That's the one in Huntington Beach?
<geom_> Just gettting home from tax season.  Have to go to dinner!  :-)   be back later...
<DonkeyHotei> is geom_ george?
 * ianorlin doesn't know who geom is
<DonkeyHotei> i was wondering whether it might be george from the booth
<geom_> Yes, geo for George and M for my last name, Mulak.  pronounced Muel-ak
<geom_> nhaines:  I had to chose it a long time ago.  a shortening of my name.  I sometimes use it as initials.  Sorry about that.  I don't know how to run this on multiple devices like you do.\
<geom_> nhaines:  Yes, the name badges are nice, appreciate it.
<geom_> nhaines:  I wore mine!
<nhaines> I left mine safe at home!  But it worked out.  :)
<nhaines> geom_: when you get a chance, could you email Michael Hall and me with the TV rental info?
<geom_> nhaines:  I'll send the TV info right now, and the computer one also.
<DonkeyHotei> geom_: how was your birthday?
<geom_> DonkeyHotel:  It was good, thanks for asking.
<geom_> DonkeyHotei:  Sorry, got the Nic wrong.
<DonkeyHotei> you can type the first few letters and hit tab
<geom_> DonkeyHotei, Wow, thanks!  How cool is that!
<DonkeyHotei> you can change the , to : in preferences
<geom_> DonkeyHotei, OK, I'll look at it, I just turned sound on so I would know when someone messaged me
<geom_> DonkeyHotei: How do I set my full name so that someone can whois it?
<DonkeyHotei> preferences -> chatting -> advanced
<geom_> DonkeyHotei: OK, I'll check.  I am in XChat
<DonkeyHotei> xchat is no longer developed, use hexchat
<geom_> DonkeyHotei: I'll look at it.  It was default in my Ubuntu download
<DonkeyHotei> ubuntu does not ship with xchat
<geom_> DonkeyHotei: Hmm, I must have downloaded it?  Don't remember.  It says canonical does not provide updates??
<DonkeyHotei> xchat died in 2010
<geom_> DonkeyHotei: Well, I am ancient you know.
<geom_> DonkeyHotei: Downloading hexchat
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-26
<nhaines> geom_: TierraTek got mentioned on the last Ubuntu-on-Air hangout.  http://ubuntuonair.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu On-Air |]
<geom_> nhaines: Thank you Nathan, appreciate your help, and Michael's also.  Thank you for keeping me informed.
 * DonkeyHotei has already been thanked
<geom>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-45-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU         540  @ 3.07GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.20GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.6GB, 39.5% free ** Disk: Total: 454.6GB, 67.5% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID1: USB-Audio - USB Device 0x46d:0x8c1 ** Ethernet: Realtek Semic
<geom> onductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 2d 19h 34m 41s **
<geom> DonkeyHotei: You still here?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-02-27
<geom> DonkeyHotei: Thanks for the phone call
<DonkeyHotei> yw
<geom> DonkeyHotei: You'll get it!  I can't wait to hear!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-03-01
<nhaines> First world problems image macro: "I want to know if Xubuntu is shipping Xfce 4.12 // But I'm too lazy to read the mailing list."
<rww> nhaines: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1424887
<darthrobot> Title: [Bug #1424887 “[FFe] Xfce 4.12 for Vivid” : Bugs : xfce4-power-manager package : Ubuntu]
<rww> tl;dr: Xfce 4.12 is planned for vivid.
<nhaines> rww: works for me!
 * nhaines marks all the bugs as "wontfix"
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-03-02
<nhaines> My computer's running too well.  Time to upgrade to xenial.
<pleia2> have fun
<philipballew> nhaines, I need to upgrade one of my machines as well. Let me know how it goes.
<DonkeyHotei> i'll wait till after release, tyvm
<philipballew> DonkeyHotei, I think for most people that is a good idea. In fact, I think it is also smart to have a duel boot if you want to run/test beta
<philipballew> I mean something good to fall back on to try to use to fix your beta system even is not a bad idea
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-03-03
<nhaines> The upgrade was flawless.
<dax> well that's not helpful
<dax> make it run Mir!
<ianorlin> yeah sometimes I do dual boot test stable early but sometimes do two versions of beta
<nhaines> Release betas are pretty boring since the phone came around.  Too many automated tests.  :)
<nhaines> But since I usually do a full clean install for LTSes, there wasn't really anything to lose.
<ianorlin> nhaines: the bumpy part for flavors was before the release
<ianorlin> multipl,e this time
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-03-04
<nhaines> http://xkcd.com/1651/ makes me happy.
<darthrobot> Title: [xkcd: Robotic Garage]
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, March 6th, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-03-06
<pleia2> nhaines: ever manage to get the group photos from ubucon? I hate to be a bother, but it's been a while :\
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-02-28
<nhaines> UbuCon Summit/SCALE 15x Telegram channel for volunteers and speakers: https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAEIg7dKxQWGkdqCA8w
<darthrobot> Title: [Telegram: Join Group Chat]
<dax> nhaines: SPAM :P
<nhaines> dax: actually it is because it should've been a group chat.
<dax> nhaines: i'm not going to scale unfortunately, so no need to include me btw
<nhaines> UbuCon Summit/SCALE 15x Telegram group for volunteers and speakers: https://t.me/joinchat/AAAAAAvoUxRENim02ntNFw
<darthrobot> Title: [Telegram: Join Group Chat]
<nhaines> dax: sorry to hear it!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-02-26
<nhaines> Meeting coming up!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Feb 26 03:01:11 2018 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Hello and welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for February 25th, 2018.
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18February25
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/18February25 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> In a week and a half, SCALE begins!  From March 8th through 11th in Pasadena, one of the best Free and Open Source Software conferences in the US is going to be a blast once again!
<nhaines> More info about SCALE: https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/16x
<darthrobot`> Title: [SCALE 16x | 16x]
<nhaines> And for the first two days of SCALE, Richard Gaskin and I are hosting UbuCon, which is a two-day conference packed with speakers from all around the Ubuntu community.  System 76 is keynoting this year and talking about how Ubuntu and Pop!_OS are related.
<nhaines> More info about UbuCon at SCALE: http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-scale/
<darthrobot`> Title: [UbuCon at SCALE | UbuCon portal]
<nhaines> Are there any other upcoming events on the horizon?
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> We have some great speakers lined up for UbuCon, and I'm really excited to see them!  From Ubuntu California, we have Jono Bacon, Elizabeth Joseph (pleia2) and Nathan Handler (nhandler) as well as myself speaking.
<nhaines> Plus Richard Gaskin and I are doing our traditional Ubuntu Q&A on Friday night.
<nhaines> On to the agenda...
<nhaines> #topic Last-minute SCALE status check-in.
<nhaines> UbuCon is nominal.  SCALE stepped up to help us out.  Canonical offered money via the community fund and asked me to submit a request with a specific number, but they have not approved it yet.
<nhaines> SCALE has always been an amazing partner and this continues this year more than ever.
<nhaines> Canonical sent us a Conference Pack but has yet to approve the donations request.  Combined with that and the lack of volunteers for booth duty, I may not be able to keep the booth open for the entire expo.
<nhaines> At the moment, we're looking at only having the booth open on Saturday.  This has a chance of impacting our eligibility for a booth in the future.
<nhaines> That said, George Mulak hasvolunteered most of the supplies and to help out when he can.  So a giant thanks to him for stepping up to help.
<nhaines> I know that the wiki continues to be a problem.  But we absolutely need volunteers to put on community events like this, so please send an email if you can help.  I'll be emailing the list after the meeting.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Is there any other business before we wrap things UP?
<nhaines> Hello, surprise CapsLock!  :)
<nhaines> All right.  I hope to see some of you at UbuCon which will be amazing, and I also hope to see some of you at the booth as well.  :)
<nhaines> No meeting on the 11th in lieu of SCALE, so I'll see everyone back in here for a meeting on March 25th.
<nhaines> Enjoy the rest of your Sunday!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Feb 26 03:20:49 2018 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2018/ubuntu-us-ca.2018-02-26-03.01.moin.txt
<gmulak> I am late!  I got sidetracked in  a project!
<nhaines> It happens.  :)
<nhaines> Log here: http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2018/ubuntu-us-ca.2018-02-26-03.01.moin.txt
<darthrobot`> Content type: [text/plain] Size: [4417]
<nhaines> And on the page soon but first I have to decide which tea to make and then I have to write more emails.
<gmulak> nhaines: Sorry, phone rang, it was Vicki
<gmulak> I will look at the log.
<nhaines> Although I think these sample teas are coming close to a decade old, so sealed tightly or not, I'm going to go with this strange "Kurhaus Sinfonie Bad Hamm" tea because it's just black/green/oolong blend with orange blossoms and strawberry pieces and I know it's good but I don't think I can buy more unless I fly to Hamm, Germany.  And it's not quite that good.  ;)
<gmulak> Funny, sound gross to me, sorry!
<gmulak> nhaines:  Please talk to me about the booth being manned.
<nhaines> It's vaguely strawberryish with a sort of earthy, creamy undertone.  Not sure why, though.  I'm putting it down to the "flavoring" ingredent entry.
<nhaines> We have no booth schedule because we have no volunteers.
<nhaines> I'm speaking at UbuCon on Friday so unless we get volunteers for that afternoon, we'll have to open Saturday.
<gmulak> nhaines:  What do you mean?  I am a volunteer?
<nhaines> Yes, but I don't know your availability.  :)
<gmulak> nhaines:  All you have to do is call me and we will work it out.
<gmulak> Please give me the info of people who have volunteered in the past.
<gmulak> nahines:  And call me tomorrow afternoon, please.  I watch my grandson in the morning until about 3pm
<nhaines> Greatly appreciated, thank you.  :)
<DonkeyHotei> [Sun 2018-02-25 08:49:05 PM PST] <gmulak> Please give me the info of people who have volunteered in the past. <---- this would include myself, and i helped you load your car after scale 13x closed
<DonkeyHotei> scale 13x proved that my patience for trade shows is a lot thinner than it used to be
<gmulak> I appreciate that.  I am so very sorry, I do not remember names very well and I don't remember DonkeyHotei name.  Can you email me your information?  Please
<gmulak> gmulak@tierratek.com
<DonkeyHotei> i can, but i am NorCal and not SoCal, so it would be of little use for the show
<gmulak> Can you come down?
<DonkeyHotei> this time is just not in the cards, though i do admit i'm curious about how much may have changed with the move to pasadena
<gmulak> Please send me an email.
<nhaines> DonkeyHotei: it's bigger, for one.  :)
<DonkeyHotei> it's the second move for the show, and i miss the tone it had prior to the first move, though in some ways, bigger is better too
<nhaines> They've worked hard to try and keep that early community feel.
<nhaines> I think they've done better than any other show.
<nhaines> (of their size, etc.)
<gmulak> More kids, more family.
<gmulak> Got to go.  Be back in a couple of hours.....\
<gmulak> 714-252-4868  X503
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, March 25th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<chiluk> Hey folks... who would I talk to about Ubucon..
<chiluk> basically I see that there are a bunch of 30 minute break slots in the schedule.
<chiluk> which kind of looks like we didn't get enough submissions.
<chiluk> I could do this talk at UbuCon if you guys would like https://2016.texaslinuxfest.org/node/21
<darthrobot`> Title: [Demystifying Ubuntu Development | 2016.texaslinuxfest.org]
<chiluk> ^^^ nhaines  jose Antonio Rey said you might be the right person to talk to about that.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-02-27
<nhaines> chiluk: Hi!  :)  We used to do back-to-back talks, but most SCALE miniconferences do 30-minute gaps to improve the "hallway track" sessions and to give people more time to wander between tracks.
<nhaines> It's too late to change the schedule now (barring an absence), but would you consider hanging around the Ubuntu booth over the weekend?  We do get people wondering how to contribute, and your talk looked like it was perfect for UbuCon.
<nhaines> We could still use your expertise at the booth if you have time to spare.
<lynorian> I should probably come to the booth
<chiluk> @nhaines, Jose always drags me into the booth.  I'm sure I'll be hanging out there.
<DonkeyHotei> y'know, i have all the updates for trusty installed, and the spectre variant 2 proof of concept code still shows that i'm vulnerable
<DonkeyHotei> (ivy bridge i7)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-02-28
<nhaines> chiluk: will be happy to see you there.  :)  And yeah, that sounds just like José.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-03-04
<pleia2> nhaines: this Ubuntu Security talk is going to be great, thanks again for the topic suggestion :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-02-25
<nhaines> It's meeting time!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for February 24th, 2019.
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is availabe at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/19February24
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<nhaines> We're just under two weeks until SCALE 17X!
<nhaines> Ubuntu California is facilitating UbuCon at SCALE as well as the Ubuntu booth this year.  https://www.socallinuxexpo.org/scale/17x
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Any announcements before we go on to our agenda?
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> Okay, so tonight we only have one item on the agenda.
<nhaines> this is our last chance to get together in real time to plan for SCALE 17x.
<nhaines> At the moment, we don't have any booth volunteers.  We have two peole who contacted me about irregular schedules, which I appreciate, but at the moment I am assuming I'll be the only one running the booth.
<nhaines> Luckily, I'm prepared to do so.  But if anyone can volunteer to participate and wants their pass comped, they should email me immediately.
<nhaines> You can also sign up here and I'll be notified: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Scale17x
<nhaines> Other than that, there are no updates for SCALE.
<nhaines> And I do apologize for the delayed notice this year, but information from SCALE and Canoncial have been late as well, and I always like to try to nail things down before I announce them.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Is there any other business before we break for the month?
<nhaines> Alrighty, I'll take the SCALE stuff to the mailing list then.
<nhaines> Everyone have a great February, I'll see some of you at SCALE, and for the rest of you we'll meet again on March 17th!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, March 17th, at 7:00pm PST (UTC -8:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> soooo sad to miss scale this year!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-02-26
<nhaines> pleia2: we will miss you!  Fortunately you have a good excuse!  :)
